# music and drugs



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sure there has been a thread like this,if not,I'm aghast!
So,what's good music and why with what drug and why?
I'm setting here listening to slightly stoopid and guests(bob weir,and others)..bob weir plays 'ohh baby I like it raw' the ol dirty bastard song..wtf!?!..this is awesome..I'm stoned as shit eating a pizza!..so..my question is..I'm in the groove..what makes you groove..you know..wanna stand up in your living room and dance!?...and why..I feel pot and a slower jazzy/blues/rock mix is my favfav..hence my love for the grateful dead(and other reasons)..but when I'm rolling I love drum and bass or jungle..gets me pumped and the trancy breaks are great..shrooms I like a little bluegrass or folk..oldschool stuff...dmt I like ambient/chill/sleep music..there are combos of this and I have other drug combos but these are what come to mind now..anyone have a favorite drug/music/drug/experience/music combo?


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 21, 2013)

i think the Dead is the only band that makes me want to get up and dance lol.


----------



## Havek (Aug 21, 2013)

Any drug + dubstep.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;4zLfCnGVeL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4[/video]

dmt song


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 21, 2013)

This song with klonopin is the most beautiful experience I have ever had. Reminds me of someone I love.

[video=youtube;m53--yTPQNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Keep it up guys! I like the first two..sound of silence is great right when you're gonna pass out on nitrous!!..done it!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

this is a good way to increase drug/music experiences as well as discover new favorites!!..I'm allways up for new ones!!..


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> i think the Dead is the only band that makes me want to get up and dance lol.


WITHOUT MDMA being involved!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;u1PDa9qmMxw]http://youtu.be/u1PDa9qmMxw[/video] yeah they do!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 21, 2013)

Anything Floyd is great 
[youtube]-m6PEKX4SIw[/youtube]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;DmAozgNy-FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmAozgNy-FQ[/video] years ago I ate a good amount of mushrooms and braved a foot of snow to drive 2 hours away to see Sound Tribe Sector 9. We had to drive 40mph on interstate to get there with tons of cars and semis in the ditch. I will never forget that night. Opened my eyes to a world that I never knew existed. I am eternally grateful for the experience and the path it has led me on. My life has never been the same since. I knew I was experiencing something sacred and special. At first the music sounded like a secret code to me. Had my first roll that night too. The mushrooms where such a mindfuck because I felt something soo mysterious and extraordinary. When the roll hit I could feel every vibration of the music and was in a magical place that I will always remember. I cant put into words how thankful I am for discovering STS9 and for that incredible experience.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eq1HkHNXGXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq1HkHNXGXQ[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sts9 is the shit..an employee of mine and his friend are gonna see em sept 9th I think..I'm so jealous..but ill have just got back from 3 nights of furthur so...NOT..LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

Soo awesome Phil and Bob still jam out


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I wish sts9 was a replacement for neil young at interlocken..them and umphrees mcgee..or lotus! Or particle!!! I love electric jambands..bobby was awesome on the slightly stoopid show I watched..they did a dead song,and the o.d.b. song..plus karl denson was playing and few old reggae artists..of course bobby shamed them all with his smooth crooner of a voice..looks like he was born with a guitar compared to those young whipper snappers!lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rory420420 again.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

I like all kinds of music. This thread has soom good stuff in it... some garbage too though haha. https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/367776-trippy-music.html


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

Man looking at that was kinda bittersweet. Lots of folks who don't come around here anymore who were great assets to the community!


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe Stereotypical, I dunno, but I've always found that Kid A, by Radiohead can take me pretty far out there on just about any psychedelic I've listened to it on. Solid album sober as well, without a doubt. 

[video=youtube;3Tb74u1Rn-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tb74u1Rn-w[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hempy..I don't need or want rep..its up to whomever..if I don't rep others oh well..I do,but when needed...I repd u...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

How about music for ketamine?..I like dark demonic music..like skinny puppy...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7zV78IgXzB0]http://youtu.be/7zV78IgXzB0[/video]
Tool goes amazingly well with the psychedelic experience.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> How about music for ketamine?..I like dark demonic music..like skinny puppy...


ohh man music on K is the best. I either like dark creepy music like you said, or classic rock from the 60's or 70's. I like to just flip through the satellite music channels on my tv during a K adventure

Tool goes amazingly well with ANYTHING. They are one of my top favorites


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Duck I was in madhatten and took the bus to nj to see tool..went to harlem 1st to cop some dope then ate mushrooms..best show of the 'favorite 'list...living mid town was spun!..lol...skuxx..how about ketamine or dissociatives with trip hop?..nitrous and the bloodhound gang..'the lapdance is ALLWAYS better when the stripper is crying!'
Although its a rude suggestion..I find noone can't eat a balloon and listen to this and not laugh..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Duck....RRRRRRRRRRRR.UUUUURRRRR.EEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLYYYY 
FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw Tool in NYC in 10/2001 at MSG and it's probably the greatest show I've ever seen. The city was still in shock and they just played a spectacular show. I felt like I was tripping and all I had had was some excellent weed.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol. I would prefer some other music... In the same category of hiphop... how bout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l3D-N2i_4Y now that'll make me laugh


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I stayed up all night on shrooms and (I'm a bad city boy) H..went to the show and the morning after rode the L to the chapel of sacred mirrors(alex greys musem.)..5 bucks entry..sat around and had a nice time...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Then went back midtown and passed OUT!..and I'm stoned..hall,chapel..something with sacred mirrors..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol. The rehab I went to had a chapel that we were supposed to all meet up at around 5 AM. Needless to say I never went to that shit. I give them credit for trying to wake me up though.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

You know what I'm talking about right?..I went to the alex grey exhibit...spun as,well,me...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

It is a very numbing display of art..if you're ever in ny..make a point to see his exhibit..some of what you may think as a painting is really carvings in real life...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

I really want to go to the new CoSM, it's definitely a better space but it was so convenient when it was in the city!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yea I lived on 69th west so I could get there in 15mins give or take an hour..lol..they moved it? I haven't been there at least in 8 years...I still have flyers from it on my fridge!...plus I got an 8ft tool poster still..I need a mancave to hang my posters..I still feel adolescent..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah it's just upstate but within walking distance of a train station. They have a lot more space inside and they have grounds! NYC is a wonderful place but opening a new place with grounds in the city requires banking family levels of money.


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 22, 2013)

Listen to this one. Psychedelics make it awesome, dissociatives do.. Baked. Even sobriety. I can't get over the whole album. But if you listen very deeply to this song while tripping, you seem to hear things you cannot hear otherwise. Like aliens having conversations about epiphanistic things that make no rational sense. But yet send your brain intertwining. Plus it's so festive and beautiful. God animal collective is a masterpiece. 

[video=youtube;8qmkuP4FBF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qmkuP4FBF4[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 22, 2013)

This is a guy from that band. Listen to this one as well. Trippy.
[video=youtube;0bc3SsiE_I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bc3SsiE_I4[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks duck...I feel like rodney dangerfield...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Xhris and rich robinson..brothers of a feather...great album on mdma.


----------



## Inada (Aug 24, 2013)

When I roll or trip I like to listen to This Suffering by Billy Talent or The End by Blue October in fact I'll make a list here of some good songs of different genre's I like to listen to maybe you will like one of them

Raindrop - Chopin (classical)
Heavens mirror (Italian version) - Motoi Sakuraba (classical)

This suffering - Billy Talent (rock/punk)
The end - Blue October (rock)
Forsaken - Dream Theater (technically metal I think but sounds like rock)
Overdose - Hurt (rock)
House carpenter - Hurt (rock)
Plugin baby - Muse (rock)
The noose - A Perfect Circle (rock)
Lost in hollywood - System Of A Down ( or any system song for that matter ) (rock)

I wish - Infected Mushroom (techno/Trance)
Gerontion (Orpheus remix) - Luc Poublon (dance/Trance-ish)

Colony of birchmen - Mastadon (metal)
Alien Angel - 3 (metal)

Dance with the devil - Immortal Technique (rap)


and thats all I can think of at the moment hopefully you like these songs. They're best when tripping or rolling IMO but whatever your drug of choice for listening to music is then do that.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nitrous and anything the orb does..or rabbit in the moon.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 24, 2013)

Best on high doses of everything
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6B1ENLLR8cw


----------



## skuba (Aug 25, 2013)

We ate some L and jumped the fence into umphrees a couple nights ago, they did a sick ass version of "Breathe" by Pink Floyd amongst other badassery. 
After that show we ran into some kids downtown and walked up to another venue where Lettuce was playing, and got SO close to sneaking into that one too but never made it.


----------



## canndo (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ec8BGEb7_iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec8BGEb7_iA&amp;list=PL8FD1A1129CC01753[/video]

This is what I used to listen to on Acid, these were some of the very first experiments in synthetic music.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

I love anything by Entheogennic.... It's so euphoric! Best for DMT - LSD and or Shrooms [video=youtube;xjKUHMFd99c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKUHMFd99c[/video]


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;YzRJrzV5CIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzRJrzV5CIY&amp;list=PL4B303DE2ED51994B[/video] Also would like to add a bit of "Shpongle" too... There great to trip with as well


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;coFhK5LXtUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coFhK5LXtUg[/video] Celtic Cross Hicksville


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;lA67v-rq6DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA67v-rq6DE&amp;list=PLpDv4ChHw0k1zfWv9bNDDWmAOcezKbfXh[/video] Now something with a little pink floyd-dish Amorphous Androgynous - Alice in Ultraland


----------



## Toltec (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is a FREE program. This lets you ether download Video or the Audio from a video off Youtube. It is called Freemake http://www.freemake.com/free_video_downloader/ .... Hope you can use this... To work it; all you do is copy the URL to the program, that's it.. Then it gives you the option to ether download video or the Audio.


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel like Shpongle is a band I can only truly appreciate when tripping which is weird because even though obviously music is always amplified by drugs especially psychedelics but I can always appreciate music without them. Shpongle is good but I can never sit and give an album a full listen unless I'm really high, though it's a rewarding listen if I am. And I tend to like abstract music, it may just be too random and incohesive for me. Still a good band though and an entrance I should have thought of haha. 

Also, don't know if they've been mentioned really yet but concerts and tripping is another pretty amazing thing. Harder rock's not really my genre, though it's not bad at all, but the day before yesterday I went to Will Rockfest and 2 hours in took a tab of 25c. That was just a great, euphoric day from beginning to end. But it's common knowledge that tripping at concerts is awesome. I much would have preferred a psychedelic act but the lightshow was ridiculous.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with shpongle caption...and I feel live music and psychedelics feed on each other..the more spun the crowd is the better the music..the artists feed off the vibes..I been to dead shows where there was so much acid going around,sheets were being passed like joints..no exagerration...and the music was sublime the 2nd set when everyone was peaking almost in unison it seemed.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jj..if you can get it,check out 'tune in radio'..internet radio app..then find the 'sleep' chanel..its actuall called 'sleep radio' I think..its great high and meditating,or as the name implys,sleeping..beware getting too relaxed tho cause when the hourly advertisement comes on,it startles you! Lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FdhT_0b_hXw]http://youtu.be/FdhT_0b_hXw[/video]
This thread needs some Oysterhead. Goodness I've taken a lot of drugs listening to this band. My favorite thing that any of them have ever done.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2013)

Also it's just easier to post this than to post links to individual shows or vids, the archive.org archive of pretty much every Dead show that hasn't been commercially released, http://archive.org/details/GratefulDead


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Tool...I dont wanna dance but it moves the soul


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

http://sugarmegs.org/
Every dead show,chronological order...and phish,and oysterhead,black crowes ect..I find the show I went to last night everytime here..just click on the 'side a' casset tape on the front page.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2013)

Never heard of oysterhead, thanks duck, this threads reminds me I'm much younger than u guys(I think)


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm only 31! Oysterhead did their first show in 2000 and they enjoyed playing together they made an album and did a short tour. They've reunited at Bonnaroo at least once. Fucking great band and I wish they would at least play together more.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn, only got 5 years on me, but in 2000 I was listening to blink 182, ahha, my taste in music kinda sucks tho


----------



## Toltec (Aug 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://sugarmegs.org/
> Every dead show,chronological order...and phish,and oysterhead,black crowes ect..I find the show I went to last night everytime here..just click on the 'side a' casset tape on the front page.


Wow someone else that knows about this site... Kool Aid rory420420... this site Rock's also http://archive.org/search.php?query=Gov mule AND collection:etree lot of Jam bands to be found there.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;fXHozW1nKEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXHozW1nKEg&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=LL1OV8_bv1b9zA6XSrGyH0qw[/video] Gov't Mule Playing Hendrix... the hole show.. Enjoy


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2013)

I find archive better for streaming but you can dl from sugarmegs.


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 27, 2013)

Another band I feel deserves a mention, though they may bring a person to a darker-themed trip I'd say...

[video=youtube;PZwQeZh6rP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZwQeZh6rP0[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bt.etree.org..for bit torrents..high def recordings that you may have to use on vlc media player or convert..so many dead and phish shows they have a 'hide phish hide dead' button..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I get to see govt mule and the warren haynes band all in the same day!!! JOY!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Who likes drum and bass? Jungle?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

No mid 90s electonica? Diesel boy,goldie,grooverider,ak 1200,snuggles and slak,konkrete jungle crew..I can go on forever...nobody get into this?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Roni size,reprazent,dj die,dj krust..???


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;tWv0xuzWLFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWv0xuzWLFA[/video] Phutureprimitive is an awesome producer, remixer and DJ


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;fDxAyPhmCww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDxAyPhmCww[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Gu7CXfRdA
One of the truly great sasha songs..I bought the single mixed 4 diff ways(if I remember correctly.)...people would come to my house to chill and demand to hear this..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm reaching now..anyone here heard of 'laid back'...outta reston va...


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 27, 2013)

I personally have not. Basically everyone knows the Red Hot Chili Peppers though, like or dislike, and their once-guitarist John Frusciante has released quite a bit of trippy music himself. His album the Empyrean has been called "an acid trip" by reviewers. As an artist, he's actually pretty solid but his later stuff is losing its luster. 












[video=youtube;m5RRDYPCuvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RRDYPCuvA[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Chili peppers rock,despite their mainstream popularity and 'pop' attitude toward their recent 10 years of music...I hate that they have become 'radio filler' in the past years....


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember when they started wearing clothes during shows. I still like a fair amount of their newer stuff but I love the old funky sound.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ahhh..tube socks and tube meat..what a great wardrobe for the ladies!lol


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 28, 2013)

Without a doubt. I like a mix of their stuff, old and new. Generally their more chill stuff but they have some good, more funky jams too.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ICtFZMBX6m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICtFZMBX6m4&amp;list=PL3463001A64A2DD80[/video] Here is one by Pau MacCarney, Paul has diversified into so many different types of music that few but the most avid of fans will ever know about. "Rushes" is the second album which Paul McCartney released under the pseudonym of The Fireman. Like the first Fireman album, you can learn about these psychedelic CD's that he has created here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fireman_(music)


----------



## skuba (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 29, 2013)

La carere pan america..an old floyd movie...hard to find..and I'm not sure I have the title right...but if you find it..its not much music,but still a trippy movie!


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2013)

skuba said:


> [video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


 Had a strange friend once. I went to one of the most affluent high schools in the country, everyone drove the most expensive cars except my friend, he drove around in an old truck. One day some of the others (you know high school) gathered around his truck and laughed at it and him. The next day, there he was in the parking lot, with his truck, only there was a trailer attached and in it was his "special car" it was a drag racing funny car, he just used the truck to haul the trailer for it. No one ever made fun of his ride again. Anyway, he and I would get together and take acid here and there. One day he invited me to his house which was high above a canyon. He acquired several very large amps and sets of very large speakers from some group somewhere and set them up to over look the canyon. He put some pink Floyd on and we took acid and explored that canyon. We could hear the music everywhere down there, like our own personal out door concert.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

That sounds fucking amazing!


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 29, 2013)

Tears man. Tears. 
That sounds like an absolutely beautiful experience.


----------



## kinddiesel (Aug 29, 2013)

nothing like being stoned and turning on old school jimmy Hendrix, he was the king of drug music with his guitar ! if you have not heard him well try it,


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

I remember the first grateful dead song I sang in entirety...it was 5am in my friends valley..a long one on his farm..we were at the end of the field looking the other wat..as the sun came up,there was day break on one side and a beautiful cresent moon on the other with stars(reminded me of all the 'night and day yin-yang hippy stickers' you see in head shops..'friend of the devil' came on and we all grooved..I sang the whole song and then realized,this was the first song other than happy birthday that I knew all the lyrics/words to..and I actually was impressed with myself and said so..damn being 14 was a lot of fun!...'gone are the days...'


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

it was solstice I later came to find out and that's why I seen both ends of the sky..b.e.a.UTIFUL!


----------



## Impman (Aug 30, 2013)

if you can make it through 'severalsmallspeciesofanimalsgatheredtogether ' on at least 400ug of LSD then you are a stronger man than me.... I laugh hysterically and then get equally creeped out! They played with there instruments the sound of a man walking into a room, picking up a fly swatter and killing a fly.... i think you can only hear that shit on LSD....


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Groovin with a pict...and yes,numerous times on way more than 400ug...if u read my post on me in the hot tub with a blizzard,that's what we listened to that morning coming down....


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Chillin with the son of the inventor of the 'gazelle glider'...crazy bunch of brit decendants...awesome posh crib tho..they had a wooden hockey rink in the barn!..lots of fun watching trails on the rink!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

They were more obsessive about pink floyd and psychedelics than I'm am,I think..maybe not since they got the trips from me!..lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to mention Roky Erickson and the 13th Floor Elevators. Dig on that your next trip..... my favorite is Syd Barret.....i feel connected to whatever place he was coming from..........his after pink floyd stuff is great.......Favorite all time song to trip on is Astronomy Domine


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone a fan of classical music when tripping?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 2, 2013)

My little brother plays piano and knows every damn musician to ever exist. He's especially into classical music, so it's cool to borrow music from him that I've never even heard.

Or just put on Fantasia lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 2, 2013)

I like Bach and Beethoven.... the movie Amadeus on mescaline is very good.


----------



## canndo (Sep 2, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Anyone a fan of classical music when tripping?


We should be, shouldn't we? I wonder why most of us are not?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Its not blared out of every commercial..u actually have to listen and think with music like thqt,sadly something most don't do anymore since they can get forcefred radio.


----------



## Derple (Sep 2, 2013)

I love chillstep and progressive psytrance when I'm sober. I just see drugs as means of amplifying my love for things that I'm already interested in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciidn3nEoiE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwEM_ZDWpGY


----------



## thetester (Sep 3, 2013)

I definitely have different taste in music depending on what I am experiencing. Sober, I love 80's pop/rock. Drunk, I love metal. Stoned or shrooming I love new age/nature music. I don't touch any other substances.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Justin beiber and crack! Best combo ever!!!lol!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm trying to think of a type of music that compliments ketamine..usually I do ketamine to go to sleep after a night of molly..but I can't think of anything off hand...maybe ltj bukem...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

canndo said:


> We should be, shouldn't we? I wonder why most of us are not?


I personally enjoy it greatly but I have an extremely diverse musical palette. I think that so many people are never exposed to it and don't learn to appreciate it. 
I personally love rock music played on classical instruments whether a string quartet like the String Quartet Tribute Projects or a full on symphonic accompaniment like Metallica did with the S&M shows after hearing Apocalyptica.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Duck this young guy at work was playing some modern rock symphony type music the other day just like you described..he kept saying how the rift changes like 6 times or something..it sounded good for what it was but I can't remember the bands name to save my life!..damn hash is rotting my brain..very interesting music..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Anyone a fan of classical music when tripping?


Of course I am my droogs! [video=youtube_share;MqpaxL2G2Zw]http://youtu.be/MqpaxL2G2Zw[/video] moloko velocet my friends! From the weee titties of the manaquin to meh left!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm trying to think of a type of music that compliments ketamine..usually I do ketamine to go to sleep after a night of molly..but I can't think of anything off hand...maybe ltj bukem...


A lot of stuff sounds good on K. I normally just listen to rock though. From any era.... Rock is my thing. Something about guitar sounds the best when you have the K wom woms going.

has anyone tried 2-meo-ketamine??? I've read mixed reviews. Definitely wanna try it though. Dissociative are the shit


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Duck this young guy at work was playing some modern rock symphony type music the other day just like you described..he kept saying how the rift changes like 6 times or something..it sounded good for what it was but I can't remember the bands name to save my life!..damn hash is rotting my brain..very interesting music..


Zoe Keating by chance? She's a celist who does really interesting things with looping and computers and plays pieces written for 16 cellos on one hooked up to her Mac. It's really amazing. She was also the first artist to crack the Billboard top ten albums without a major record label.




VTMi'kmaq said:


> Of course I am my droogs! [video=youtube_share;MqpaxL2G2Zw]http://youtu.be/MqpaxL2G2Zw[/video] moloko velocet my friends! From the weee titties of the manaquin to meh left!


That's one of my favorite pieces of music. The performance done on Christmas in '89 in Berlin after the Wall fell was spectacular. They replaced the word Freude (Joy) in the chorus with Freiheit (Freedom), a very fitting change because the meaning of the original poem is absolutely unchanged by the substitution.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HI-mDTdeKR8]http://youtu.be/HI-mDTdeKR8[/video]
speaking of enjoying oneself whilest tripping nuts to tunes! Anyone who hasn't seen this movie please do yourself a favor.............go see it. I want some milk!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes I'm a ketafiend also! I'm looking forward to getting into a K canyon at the black crowes soon..got it all planned out..2nd set,first night..half a gram to the dome! 'All I want is a remedy!'


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

When we watched clockwork orange we would take liquid..I allways felt like the droogs were drinking glasses of liquid lsd,it glows in a blacklight and looks just like the glowing milk!..werid movie to watch on acid..the violence never settled right in my head..I now just listen to music tripping..any other meedia is limited,maybe ill get on riu tripping but that's about all..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

staring at stars is the best for me. Or a heavy reggae beat sets my whole trip right.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah that movie is creepy on acid. not gonna lie.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

No not her it was an actual band..but have you heard lindsey sterling?..awesome music when trashed on hash..plus she's hot!lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone ever see '3-d mapping' of buildings?..set to dubstep..I seen this in atlantic city..amazing...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iOWAK51vsCI
I seen this shit after a furthur show..I of course was spun as shit..the sound quality in real life is amazing..I've never heard anything so clear and full/rich in my life! I literally stared with my jaw open for the entire show.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

That was fucking crazy! At around 6 minutes I realized that my jaw was dropped the whole time too! haha. I've never seen anything like that....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

That shit is really dope in real life..words can't describe it,all I can say is if you ever get a chance to see one,please go! They are all over the world in different citys for difrferent events..I'm stoked to see phish there in oct so I might get to see it again(who am I kidding,I'm really going to a.c. to see my friends and huff nitrous..not to see phish..they are a sidenote)


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> That shit is really dope in real life..words can't describe it,all I can say is if you ever get a chance to see one,please go! They are all over the world in different citys for difrferent events..I'm stoked to see phish there in oct so I might get to see it again(who am I kidding,I'm really going to a.c. to see my friends and huff nitrous..not to see phish..they are a sidenote)


I'm really not a big Phish fan and I'm really hoping I can make it down there!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2013)

Alice Cooper on 500 mics was friggin mental... Iron Maiden on 250 even better, but Roger Waters just smokin chronic still takes the cake.


----------



## Impman (Sep 3, 2013)

Im a huuuuuuge Bob Dylan fan... ...how about the Album 'Tempest' ? Great album . Dylan still a bad ass and still blazes it up every now and then


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Alice Cooper on 500 mics was friggin mental... Iron Maiden on 250 even better, but Roger Waters just smokin chronic still takes the cake.


I had something of a mystical experience without psychedelics at a Tool show.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not a big fan anymore,but phish is fun sometimes...I heard the song' crazy train' don't by younder mountain string band..pretty far out...tool is sick no matter what your condition is..the east rutherford nj show years back was epic..shrooms,heroin,and tool..weird but one of the best combos and shows I've ever seen!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Were coming to pick u up duck,no matter what.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 3, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I had something of a mystical experience without psychedelics at a Tool show.


Maynard is a menial genius. +Rep


----------



## Impman (Sep 3, 2013)

fucking savage rory


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Were coming to pick u up duck,no matter what.


escapin through the lily fields i came across an empty space
it tembled and exploded left a bus stop in it's place
the bus came by and i got on


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

I know you rider....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2013)

Man, I loves LOVES me some Arise - Chaos A.D. era Sepultura with some LSD.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Any of you guys know The Ozric Tentacles?... Most psychedelic band I know. Roaring guitar work insane melodies...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Man, I loves LOVES me some Arise - Chaos A.D. era Sepultura with some LSD.


Max Cavalera is the MAN. His Soulfly and Nailbomb projects are top notch.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Madham..solid gold fish bowl ring a bell? Heard of oztric before..seen em 2 times..can't remember where tho..so many shows in this old brain...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Hot Damn I'd love to see the Tentacles live. Now I have gig envy.


----------



## Impman (Sep 4, 2013)

The three most terrifying sounds to man are a bees buzz, a lions roar, and a babies cry.....it is rumored that the move 'The Exorcist' plays those three sounds 'subliminally' throughout the movie.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Impman said:


> The three most terrifying sounds to man are a bees buzz, a lions roar, and a babies cry.....it is rumored that the move 'The Exorcist' plays those three sounds 'subliminally' throughout the movie.


Sheeeut to me they are Kenny G, Celine Dion and Justin Timberlake. Those be the true sounds of living hell.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 4, 2013)

mad hamish said:


> max cavalera is the man. His soulfly and nailbomb projects are top notch.


yes. Nailbomb yes. Fuck yes.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm taking my last bit of 2c-b and some molly. give me some fucking tunezz


----------



## skuba (Sep 4, 2013)

This was interesting chillin on the ole 60 lb tank at a buddy's

[video=youtube;zR7prgyEqZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR7prgyEqZM[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I'm taking my last bit of 2c-b and some molly. give me some fucking tunezz


Gods I miss 2-CB. None to be found around my area. That stuff and acid hell YESssssss. Takes your acid trip and doubles the voltage. Such beautiful visions. Almost tangible hallucinations. Yummmmmm.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Skuxx stop staring at the floor!!...damn hippy....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2013)

skuba..do much nitrous?..we call it 'eating gas'..I have a permit and its awesome..can get 60lb medi tanks for 130$!..sometimes it takes 3 people to empty it..not usually tho...lol


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 4, 2013)

2c-b and molly eh? LISTEN TO CRYSTAL CASTLES.

[video=youtube;p8d92bfKW9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8d92bfKW9k[/video]


----------



## skuba (Sep 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> skuba..do much nitrous?..we call it 'eating gas'..I have a permit and its awesome..can get 60lb medi tanks for 130$!..sometimes it takes 3 people to empty it..not usually tho...lol


man I really don't, but this particular occasion my friends and i had to run that big ass tank through this apartment parking lot into his apartment... no way to hide it really haha. totally worth it though, and that's badass are you in the dental field?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

No...but I used to run nitrous on the lot,and loosley associated with nitrous mafia...don't make judgments..I said associated...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't have to be a dentist to visit philly.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2013)

I made a bloody killing off Nitrous at raves in the late 90s and early 2000s. Ended up calling it Hippie Crack, some guys used to hang in the beanbags buying balloon after balloon. Wed never have enough balloons either, guys would get UPSET, everybody wanted to hit off the canister (no fucking way we only had nipples for inflating balloons not gonna freeze anybodys throat). After security or me got that point across they'd come with anything from a plastic bag to condoms and try get is to fill them up. Hippie Crack I tell you, and no illicit dealer had my profit margin either and at that time no laws were stopping me. Made a killing LOL. And I could friggin declare it and have it taxed, we also ran a clothing stall cross mini headshop so it was super clean and legit. But the parties banned the nitrous it DID get quite messy...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

We had lookouts,runners,ten tanks at a time,money runners(bag boys)...titty shots for free rubber!!!holla....burying $ gets tired..that's why I'm retired....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

'Had a steady job,hauling items for the mob...'


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

good tune brah! ^^^^^^  I wanna eat three of these badboys right now lol!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

ahhhh...the old silver.


----------



## Impman (Sep 5, 2013)

tired of burying money? wtf,, duuude my back yard has lots of room right next to the cacti.


----------



## Impman (Sep 5, 2013)

Now I'm hiding in Honduras, I'm a desperate man, said lawyers, guns and money the shit has hit the fan.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

On the real,that shit got old quick....I'm still settin inline at lockn thinking about old times..I don't have to worry about payhing people off,gettin hotels for the crew..ect..I'm glad I'm done with that,but still have ends to get fished out...lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 5, 2013)

you gonna be able to drag Duck along?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 5, 2013)

im not very hard to drag


----------



## Impman (Sep 5, 2013)

---------------- * float


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> No...but I used to run nitrous on the lot,and loosley associated with nitrous mafia...don't make judgments..I said associated...


Lol wtf I've heard someone else say that thought they were joking. Is there really a nitrous mafia?

Nvm I took the 5 seconds to google.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I crack some steel,duck will come along..I could be wrong but I'm not sure


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes.there is a nitrous mafia..I'm sorry to say but its true..I'm happy to have some memories..but in retrospect it was all badd intentions..greed is a son of a bitch!


----------



## Impman (Sep 6, 2013)

Nitrous , i giggle thinking about it. A cheap short high like lacker or huffers. It reminds me of the Primus song Lacker Head. Ive never even seen a nitrous tank before.... but We can buy whip its cases... like 30$ a case..... i could dust a case off very quick....then its expensive high.... kinda like the lacker heads stealing from hardware stores in the midwest.... ... the price we pay t shut the brain off .... lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

Impman said:


> Nitrous , i giggle thinking about it. A cheap short high like lacker or huffers. It reminds me of the Primus song Lacker Head. Ive never even seen a nitrous tank before.... but We can buy whip its cases... like 30$ a case..... i could dust a case off very quick....then its expensive high.... kinda like the lacker heads stealing from hardware stores in the midwest.... ... the price we pay t shut the brain off .... lol


 Thompson would be proud LOL...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> Nitrous , i giggle thinking about it. A cheap short high like lacker or huffers. It reminds me of the Primus song Lacker Head. Ive never even seen a nitrous tank before.... but We can buy whip its cases... like 30$ a case..... i could dust a case off very quick....then its expensive high.... kinda like the lacker heads stealing from hardware stores in the midwest.... ... the price we pay t shut the brain off .... lol


Damn!!! 30 bucks a box??? You should order the big cases online. A case is 25 boxes = 600 whippets = fun time.


----------



## Impman (Sep 8, 2013)

thats a lot of whip its! you will find spent whip it bottles all over the house

what is good music for hippy crack? the Mario Bros song ?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Drum and bass or jungle for nitrous..start off with goldie and maybe roni size...don't buy whippits skuxx..you can get a 60lb tank of nitrous for 130$..if you live in a state where they mandate sulfer dioxin in the nitrous,the find an army supply shop,get an old wwII gas mask canister and fashhion it with pvc pipe and acrylic tube to the tank..viola,clean 80% nitrous..it'll take 8 hours of 3 people straight huffing gas to finish...that's if you don't freeze the tank and have to wait for it to defrost...have fun!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

damn,people huff lacquer? You live in a crazy place imp


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> damn,people huff lacquer? You live in a crazy place imp


i've never understood huffing solvents. N2O actually acts as a drug by activating receptors in the brain. solvents just dissolve it.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

I seen an episode of cops where these two brothers lived in an alley and huffed glue and paint all day...had these horrible scars on their elbows and knees where they are falling out all the time..apparantly they was a local 'celebrity' with the cops,as they knew the older sober brother of the two and called him to pick the huffers up...and pots illegal...sad


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

People will do horrible things in the name of getting high and yet we take away the safest easiest ways to do it.


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a cheap high... in San Francisco there are homeless people that reek of lacker. jeezus..... that is good to hear about N20 though... I thought it just cut off air flow to the brain like alcohol does


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

i remember when i discovered lysol in high school. ... goo times... whah whah whah wah wah


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

Impman said:


> Just a cheap high... in San Francisco there are homeless people that reek of lacker. jeezus..... that is good to hear about N20 though... I thought it just cut off air flow to the brain like alcohol does


No it's an NMDA antagonist like ketamine and DXM. Also ethanol affects a number of receptor systems in the brain.


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup, we always are out of whip cream around the holidays here in imps kitchen....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Suck down a few 60s of medi and you'll get tired of it..I can inhale a whole balloon almost and it barely faze me..I need to quickly suck down a puching balloon to nod out and hear the helicopters..


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

wha wha wha whawhawha


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

We used to fuck with people..'three for ten! Five for twenty!.'..everytime dummys would go 'five for twenty!right here!..ill take five for twenty!'....sucker born every minuite I suppose..like when id say the tank is froze so I could get them to go away so I could have a break!..lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

holy shit. you must if had cash stuffed in a big suitcase after a show! crazy


what kind of s hippy are you!? Im a business hippy!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Suck down a few 60s of medi and you'll get tired of it..I can inhale a whole balloon almost and it barely faze me..I need to quickly suck down a puching balloon to nod out and hear the helicopters..


Yup exactly. I try to keep going until people get a concerned look on their face and tell me I'm turning blue


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

When your lips are black from balloon dust...like I said imp..I got tired of burying money...literally..hard to fathom..I look back on it and realize what a glutton I was..not me now at all.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I did mention 'bag boys'.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

As far as what kinda hippy am I?...sheeit..I'm a FAMILY MAN NINJA!!!..LOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

This song... NOTHING can get me as high as music like this. If I had to listen to it on any psychedelic my head would explode. I want to run straight through a fucking wall screaming in pure joy by halfway through. Drugs and music? Music is my drug of choice!

[video=youtube;LspD0uoiB2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LspD0uoiB2A[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 13, 2013)

When I was using Methylone often, I would rock out like nobody's business to the cover of Somebody's Watching Me...you know, the one from the Geico commercials with the stack of money with googly eyes. My music taste gets weird on drugs, I'm usually a punk/metal/rock kinda guy.

Here's the song, if you don't know it/can't remember it. lol...fuckin drugs. 

[video=youtube_share;xkf95onRgcc]http://youtu.be/xkf95onRgcc[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

This was one of the most awesome things EVER while tripping balls:

[video=youtube;eRvfxWRi6qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvfxWRi6qQ[/video]


----------



## Impman (Sep 13, 2013)

I want to tell you a story. About a man, if I can. A gnome named Crimble Crumble.


----------



## Toltec (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zfdoz6gN-Bg]http://youtu.be/zfdoz6gN-Bg[/video]
Here is Alien Dreamtime with Terence McKenna by Spacetime Continuum


----------



## Toltec (Sep 13, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone in this tread who contributed. I found some great new stuff here... 
Cheers


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Madhamish..aphex twin rules..I remember being 14 and eating shittons of acid (go figure) and staying up watching 'amp' on mtv..the electronica showcase of videos..that brought me back...watching that and then after aeon flux...good times indeed!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kecGFTdQekU


----------



## Impman (Sep 14, 2013)

I love music and drugs... I am not a musician but I would like to know what it would be like to play on mescaline. Because on LSD music sounds ultra magical... shrooms music is terrific! Mescaline , the music is still great but it is a little weirder. Mescaline does something strange with the sounds that doesn't vibe and flow the same way LSD does. Hard to explain.... a music person probably knows what I mean...that is if they like drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 14, 2013)

I love drums and drugs..I'm an excellent drummer..there is something basic about drums and acid..they. go together like fish and water..


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2013)

It probably feels so cool making your own music instead of only listening to it. I don't have the patience to learn any instruments


----------



## Impman (Sep 14, 2013)

its a gift I think... musicians I know I ask them " how did you learn guitar? " same response always "Oh i just picked it up and started copying what I heard" ...... IM like WTF?! I try and learn guitar and it is like all fucking complicated to me... lol... sad... I am a bad ass Air Guitarist though.... I always picture myself as Gilmore peaking out on comfortable numb , standing on the wall....


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

Apparently I look like a musician. I'm prodigal on the CD player but haven't had luck with actual instruments.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Apparently I look like a musician. I'm prodigal on the CD player but haven't had luck with actual instruments.


REALLY? I've seen pics you posted with your hands in there. Perfect guitarist hands dude. I'd kill for those to be mine.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> its a gift I think... musicians I know I ask them " how did you learn guitar? " same response always "Oh i just picked it up and started copying what I heard" ...... IM like WTF?! I try and learn guitar and it is like all fucking complicated to me... lol... sad... I am a bad ass Air Guitarist though.... I always picture myself as Gilmore peaking out on comfortable numb , standing on the wall....


If you're serious about wanting to learn, the Berklee method is TITS mate. Take a course or two through Berklee's online extension school starting with Scales 101 and it will all open up for you. PROMISE.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

Talent only counts for 10 percent. The rest is getting the right methods to help you work on it, and then spending the time.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> REALLY? I've seen pics you posted with your hands in there. Perfect guitarist hands dude. I'd kill for those to be mine.


They're good for plenty of other fine tasks but making music gets all confused somewhere along the way. It's got to be a mental issue of some kind. But it's ok because I can do advanced math that makes most people cringe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> They're good for plenty of other fine tasks but making music gets all confused somewhere along the way. It's got to be a mental issue of some kind. But it's ok because I can do advanced math that makes most people cringe.


 I've been helping my daughter with her maths. Goddamn they've really dumbed down the syllabus over here. And a while ago I spoke to a youngster that wants to get into forensics, complained about having to do algebra. Sheeeuuut. Me and my dad used to do that for FUN. Basic calculus has gone out the window over here. It's disgusting. A dying artform, mathematics. Real pity because it really IS the key to understanding soooo much.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

Math is the language of nature. 
I fucking hate my daughter's math curriculum.


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

You can get any degree online these days. YOu can become a teacher online or a psychologist, You can completely cheat on all your tests and papers and no one would be the wiser...............thats why there is so much demand for chemical engineers and engineers... You can't fake math. You have to go into a classroom and take a test.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Math is the language of nature.
> I fucking hate my daughter's math curriculum.


 I take it you're into Fractal Geometry, Mr Duck?... Just blows my little mind that shit does. Fractal Image Compression... HOLY BALLS. Taking an image and breaking it down into a frigging formula. WAY, WAAAAAY above my abilities of course. But anybody that sees how it's done and in any way disputes God lives in mathematics is retarded.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2013)

You're right imp..its a gift I believe..I just picked up a drum and its like I was born with it..not bragging but I piss off older drummers..'ive been playin everyday for 25 years and can't do that!'..hahaha..madhamish..I love math..I try to teach my wife about the enormity of space by showing her the light year equation then tell her its that times 3,456,734,234 and that's the closest galaxy..she can't comprehend..but shell have to next semester!lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> You're right imp..its a gift I believe..I just picked up a drum and its like I was born with it..not bragging but I piss off older drummers..'ive been playin everyday for 25 years and can't do that!'..hahaha..madhamish..I love math..I try to teach my wife about the enormity of space by showing her the light year equation then tell her its that times 3,456,734,234 and that's the closest galaxy..she can't comprehend..but shell have to next semester!lol


Aww nuts, I just swore an oath to NEVER tell another drummer joke. I've got some good ones too.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2013)

How many left hand drummers can pick their nose?...the really good ones!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2013)

But they can't count their fingers!!!lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

Aw nuts only one or two but don't tell anybody OK:

4 guys come walking down the road, which one is the drummer? The one hanging out with the BAND. 

Why do drummers like leaving their sticks on their car dashboards? So they can park in the handicapped zone

How do you know a drummer's is at your door? The knocking keeps speeding up.

OK I asked for it. Bring on the guitarist jokes I can take it.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Only one about a guitarist....what's the difference between a baby and a kilo of cocaine?...eric clapton isn't dropping no coke out a window....too soon?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Only one about a guitarist....what's the difference between a baby and a kilo of cocaine?...eric clapton isn't dropping no coke out a window....too soon?


 I'm probably going to hell already anyway so BWAHAHAHAHAHA, HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA... OMG... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ill be here all week ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

I need to find some mescaline music. Im gonna try classical , like Bach, or beethoven. But I think some tribal drums or maybe a celtic flute may be good. Rock and Roll sounds weird on mescaline.... its like the mescaline doesn't get the trippyness of a pink floyd song... pink floyd goes over mescalitos head, i think. it morphs sounds in such a cool/weird way. LSD seems to make music into a magical spectacle of intensity and flow.....maybe not though....i am no musician and I cant tell you what its like to play guitar on it. Im sure im wrong, the Grateful Dead is still magical on mescaline...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> I need to find some mescaline music. Im gonna try classical , like Bach, or beethoven. But I think some tribal drums or maybe a celtic flute may be good. Rock and Roll sounds weird on mescaline.... its like the mescaline doesn't get the trippyness of a pink floyd song... pink floyd goes over mescalitos head, i think. it morphs sounds in such a cool/weird way. LSD seems to make music into a magical spectacle of intensity and flow.....maybe not though....i am no musician and I cant tell you what its like to play guitar on it. Im sure im wrong, the Grateful Dead is still magical on mescaline...


Try this:

[video=youtube;ZxC3eKTGBB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxC3eKTGBB0[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

What's that drum group from japan or china? Its like 20 drummers all with different drums..ones as big as full size car!..its very tribal..I'm going hunting for it...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ta daa!... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C7HL5wYqAbU
This is close to what I'm talking about..there are way better ones out there.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

Less tribal drums: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ8-r_hd5PY < Would be too rough for me during a real trip though.

How do you put the video up instead of just a link? Other forums I just copy paste and it works


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't care..I feel links keep the thread slimmer,and ultimatley provides the same info either way...I just copy and past the url...


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

good question. i like seeing the video right there too. you have to be a computer genius or just not high on mescaline


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

That's true rory. Anybody else have a thing for didgeridoos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAkFBQ6sIcc <aphex twin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC9w4KWEgJE&list=PL2F8803EE92AC0E03 < buncha didgeridoo playlist


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont know what the fuck i was talking about before. Music is so fucking rad on mescaline. the notes atre sinking into my soul


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dr.digg..ill find a link...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dr.didg..sorry..here's a great song
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P1AxYRemayk


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Less tribal drums: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ8-r_hd5PY < Would be too rough for me during a real trip though.
> 
> How do you put the video up instead of just a link? Other forums I just copy paste and it works


when you reply there's a little film strip button at the top of the text box, click that and paste the link into the dialogue box that appears...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

Can anybody find piper at the gates of dawn full album online? I'm prob too high. But no music thread should go without it.

[video=youtube;-zg7EsT4fUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zg7EsT4fUA[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;p1zna-cEIZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1zna-cEIZ4[/video]

There.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

Ahhhh Sid... Legendary album!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P1AxYRemayk


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh well..filmstrip icon didn't work..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P1AxYRemayk[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tried again..oh well...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

On the quick reply thing..... look all the way to the right on the place where the smiley button is..... all the way to the right.... the SECOND button from being all the way to the right is the film strip. Just click that. And paste the URL in the thing that pops up. Hope that helps brother

If you hover your mouse over it, it says "insert video"... It is horny for your video.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I did it twice and the 2nd time I did it right..its my phone..just click my links,I promise they won't be spam..lol..you guys don't need fancy shmancy pictures..lol..


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh ya. I've never posted from a phone... That's definitely the problem.

I finally got a new laptop 2 days ago with windows 8 (whatever the new one is)... and it's a bitch to figure out!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was gonna get a new laptop but my dad wrecked his bike and now I'm the h.n.I.c. of finances till he's out the hospital in 2 months..so its phone for now..btw,no one smoke qwiso and ride..bad idea.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck Windows. I was talking about windows emulation on a linux system with a friend the other day and he was telling me that for many games you really don't need to boot Windows anymore. That was kind of the only reason I could think of the run it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Fuck Windows. I was talking about windows emulation on a linux system with a friend the other day and he was telling me that for many games you really don't need to boot Windows anymore. That was kind of the only reason I could think of the run it.


 I'm stuck with a 64 bit version of Windows thanks to my music software. Too much of my software won't really work on anything else, and getting the hardware to all work on Linux is a pain in the ass when you're using a bunch of pro-grade DSP cards... Replacing my G5 was also just not an option, damn the Mac Pro's ain't cheap, and the fact it's all PCIe was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

Why not get a PC and boot OSX?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Hackintosh  The short answer is I never spent any time studying how a computer works and I was advised by a good and trusted friend to not even attempt it without at least fundamental knowledge. I literally only use it for music production and I can't afford my studio EVER standing still. 
It's OK though, seeing as my PC is used for one single purpose alone it's been rock-solid since day one, no issues and runs like a beeeeatch, I literally maxed out on CPU and RAM and got 10 000 rpm HDD's only. Not even a copy of VLC on there. No interwebs, just music software and audio files. Works just fine for me really...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

It's really not that hard. A few hours of reading is definitely a good idea but you can save thousands by doing a little work. From a cost benefit standpoint you're effectively being paid over a hundred dollars an hour even if you're slow and need to do some background reading.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Guess it IS about time I educate myself a bit on the subject. Definitely can't hurt at all. I'm bit of a research addict though so doing just a LITTLE reading is not going to happen LOL. Once I get into a new topic I'm like a pitbull, I just don't let go and sink my teeth in as deep as I can...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm the same way bro. I'm probably being watched by the NSA from the time I got really interested in nuclear weapons design. Sometimes curiosity just lands the cat in gitmo.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hamish..how do you get software updates for your studio software.?.id be scared at this point of connecting to the internet..it probably wouldn't stop updating everything for a year!..I fear by the time I get a new computer ill be obsolete with my menial knowledge...I think ill throw 5 more clones in the dirt and grow a new intello-box...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anybody tell me how the multi-quote thing works?... 

Mr Duck: That made my morning man! That sure is some funny shit right there LOL. Guess you are one dedicated fellow when it comes to sucking up knowledge to get that one right 

Rory: When it comes to software updates, I don't always keep to the LATEST ones. Tons of time spent on forums help me figure out which revisions will interact best with the other stuff I use. So when it works, I stop updating completely until I add more software to the system. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

You multi quote by clicking the icon with the quotes and teh plus sign in it and selecting all of the posts you want to quote then you click reply with quote on the last one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Mr Duck!


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> But anybody that sees how it's done and in any way disputes God lives in mathematics is retarded.


interesting you say this..i once googled who the smartest man in the world is because i was curious. and in the wikipedia article i came across this:

Langan has claimed that "you can prove the existence of God, the soul and an afterlife, using mathematics." -Christopher Langan

i don't understand how someone could prove God exists through mathematics...and if langan believes he can do so then why doesn't he?


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

existence, god, soul ... what does that all fucking mean , man? like sayin hunk of cheese or sasufrasskadoosh, math is the fabric of the universe... everything else is just ...well ...bullshit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> interesting you say this..i once googled who the smartest man in the world is because i was curious. and in the wikipedia article i came across this:
> 
> Langan has claimed that "you can prove the existence of God, the soul and an afterlife, using mathematics." -Christopher Langan
> 
> i don't understand how someone could prove God exists through mathematics...and if langan believes he can do so then why doesn't he?


 Ah no, I don't believe in THAT God LOL. I more meant that if anything made the world, stars and alla that, it was done using iterating equations. Mathematical processes. I was more referring to the work of Mandelbrot et al...

http://users.math.yale.edu/~bbm3/web_pdfs/fractalGeometryWhatIsIt.pdf


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;5qXSeNKXNPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qXSeNKXNPQ[/video]

Old documentary, but a nice soundtrack by Dave Gilmour... Give it a watch. REALLY worth the time. ESPECIALLY if you like mathematics.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Let him go back to when religion was first started..back to when cavemen thought that god was the sun and night was the devil..ask the caveman in his language what 1+1 is and see how math adds up...time and religion are human made concepts..ask any mathmetician(not religious ones cause you can mess with algorythims) and they will say the same things..and can prove it...


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

Z=(z)(z)+2 nuff said. LOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

The only written work dealing with the origins if religion and art that I made it all the way through was Graham Hancock's Supernatural. Opens with his Iboga trip, I just knew it was gonna be good from there on. He draws zero conclusions other than 'getting high definitely had something to do with it'. The Khoi San believed the earth was shat out by a giant praying mantis, I live not too far from one of their oldest shamanic sites hence my avatar LOL...


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 20, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Let him go back to when religion was first started..back to when cavemen thought that god was the sun and night was the devil..ask the caveman in his language what 1+1 is and see how math adds up...time and religion are human made concepts..ask any mathmetician(not religious ones cause you can mess with algorythims) and they will say the same things..and can prove it...


christopher langan, considered by some to be the most intelligent man in the world:


> Langan has claimed that "you can prove the existence of God, the soul and an afterlife, using mathematics."


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Madhammish...Did dave matthews write the song about them there?..I like that song..and you're the only other person I know who's mentioned em...'ima drop the devil to his knees...'....


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

I bet god has a great sense of humor.... at the very very very end of the fractal equation is a picture of hobbs pissing on calvin ... past infinity, you get to see it when you die


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Where's suzie?....fucking spaceman spiff?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

Impman said:


> I bet god has a great sense of humor.... at the very very very end of the fractal equation is a picture of hobbs pissing on calvin ... past infinity, you get to see it when you die


 I disagree. It's DEFINITELY a Gary Larson 'Far Side' panel.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Madhammish...Did dave matthews write the song about them there?..I like that song..and you're the only other person I know who's mentioned em...'ima drop the devil to his knees...'....


 I've never heard of Dave Matthews coming around these parts mate. Then again, it is one of the few places in the world where anybody will be left the hell alone if they want to be, so it might be possible, who knows...


----------



## Impman (Sep 24, 2013)

!!! Never heard of Dave Mathews!? Im a joker, Im a smoker, Im a midnight toker.... dude thats classic


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

He wrote a song about the kohi san peeps..even talked about it during the radio city music hall show with tim reynolds..ill be back...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ptt5liW9bo0
And I'm back....didn't hhave time to watch this video,and see if his story is on it but this song was written about them...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok..so that link didn't have the little interduction where dave talks about him and his wife going to meet with these people and why he wrote the song,but its still what I was talking about...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

If ya can't tell, I'm a music nut.


----------



## Impman (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LM0A9urb8xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM0A9urb8xM[/video]


----------



## Impman (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;0vVCSUafFVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vVCSUafFVI[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a huge thing for female vocalists tripping..alison krauss,jewel,uncle earl..just to name a few...anyone else got some reccommendations?


----------



## Kervork (Sep 25, 2013)

I find having Love and Rockets blasted into your ears by your roommates while you're writhing around the floor in ego death to be a good choice.


----------



## Impman (Sep 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I have a huge thing for female vocalists tripping..alison krauss,jewel,uncle earl..just to name a few...anyone else got some reccommendations?


Stevie Nicks , ....if you like blue grass Kate Wolfe. Voice of a angel inside that European Idol Start.... can't think of her name but holy shit she can sing


----------



## Impman (Sep 26, 2013)

I kinda like that one song by Lorde called Royals.... they play it all the fing time on the radio though...but Lorde writes her own music so thats cool...not bad for a 16 year old


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stevie nicks is americas yoko ono..lol...she's ok but a little too mainstream and,well,over played in my opinion..

I really like cello and violin while rolling..any one dig lindsey stirling?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

There was a track on 'jungle sky funk vol3' that had a dope drum and bass mix with cello and violin mixed in.m.one of my favorite albums of my youth..id did like my 'rave dayz' as I called em...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T_-MfT1IKCM
It was volume 6,and this isn't the track,but its still nice and brought back some memories...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
Lindsey stirling can put chills up a sober mans spine..this song on acid makes my back get the chilly willys ....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YgnSHE8x3UQ
Just for you imp..mescaline music!


----------



## Impman (Sep 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YgnSHE8x3UQ
> Just for you imp..mescaline music!


that did it, im brewing another tea. my last two trips were so enlightening,i feel i am barely scratching the surface of where i am headed. so positive and great. my life had steadily improved since i started using mescaline; from running a marathon, to personal relationships, to going back to school, family life.... It is not for everyone and If you are not experienced psychonaut , i recommend a guide. I can use mescaline and find it very enlightening and helpful in my life. Never more than three times a month , though... but that is just for lack of supply and funds, but probably good thing too.... i find tripping more than once a week is very draining.


----------



## Impman (Sep 26, 2013)

How bout throwing some Three Non Blondes into the mixed tape? Hey! Whats Goin on?!

good shit


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Like dark industrial? Skinny puppy?


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

I was reading a book on mescaline last Monday, that is really weird. I can get through a whole page without realizing I was reading , then I will get hung up on one word... the word comes out of the page and hangs in the air, and the word makes no sense... then it melts back to the page and I could read on.... You get some idle meditation time on the can with San Pedro.... funny though, I remember that with LSD too... toilet tripping...... that might have to be a thread someday


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GBiVq2MsCbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBiVq2MsCbs[/video]


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

Skuxx! how is life?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

Impman said:


> Skuxx! how is life?


Fantastic! Did you think I was dead?


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Fantastic! Did you think I was dead?


you were about to star a epic party last sunday and then silence for a few days! lol

were you able to convert what you needed to convert?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

Impman said:


> you were about to star a epic party last sunday and then silence for a few days! lol
> 
> were you able to convert what you needed to convert?


Ahh! Don't remind me about the monies I wasted! Yes it all worked out, with A LOT of help from somebody. And the quality of the rock wasn't as good as I was hoping. But jeez... that powder was off the chain! It had no smell... I'm used to stuff having a distinct smell. And it felt like heaven in my nostrils


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2013)

What process did you use and how did you get back from how much starting material?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

We lost something like 10 grams out of an ounce. It was heart shattering. Is that normal? I was thinking the quality of the rock wasn't good.... or my friend fucked something up, or was smoking the shit behind my back. I basically got drunk and watched.

Lejunk's tek. It's the only one I read and I already had everything I need.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2013)

So you got back 18 grams or you got back 10 grams less than whatever 28g of freebase converted to the HCl salt would be?
If you just got back 18g that means the rock was in the 50s for purity with no loss so it was probably around 70 which is pretty damn good. There is always some loss in the process. Or he managed to take some when you weren't looking.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

We got back around 18 grams of powder. He shouldn't take any when I'm not looking.... I gave him a bunch just for doing it for me!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2013)

So you got back 18 grams or you got back 10 grams less than whatever 28g of freebase converted to the HCl salt would be?
If you just got back 18g that means the rock was in the 50s for purity with no loss so it was probably around 70 which is pretty damn good. There is always some loss in the process. Or he managed to take some when you weren't looking.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

No clue what you mean man. We had 18 grams to snort in the end. That's why I don't do these things on my own.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2013)

If you were starting from crack there is a little weight gain when it adds the HCl. But like I said you probably were starting with material that was about 70-75% pure depending on the skill of the guy doing it. The driest solvents you can find are the key to getting good results. You can dry them with epsom salts that have been baked at 350 for an hour or so. If you can use dry HCl it gives better yields as well. But that's more advanced and HCl gas deserves serious respect. If done right you should have had some outstanding powder though!
Though with that purity of base maybe a water wash to remove any excess baking soda then a direct salting would work better. 70%+ is pretty damned good blow, though I would find that loss acceptable for 90%+. Had your buddy done this before?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

We had to use epsom salts. I'm glad to hear from you that that was a good yield. My buddy was saying it's pretty good too, but I I guess I was expecting more... but it was his first time doing that actually. He has some college chemistry experience, and has done tons of other experiments. When he read the tek, he just said that seems really easy. I'll see if he knows what you mean by a water wash. Probably does... I'm sure we'll be doing this again as it was fun few days. Except I found out that I spend a lot of $ at bars on blow, and I give away a lot of blow.

I think he knew how to do this before he even read the tek


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

man, good clean coke is so amazing. I would be all paranoid of your friend too ,LOL... ouch on the 10 grams, but that must have been amazing and clean.... I just got done watching Drugs Inc. on kids in Peru addicted to Cocaine Base. Its all the junk washed off from the pure coke, all the chemicals and some cocaine left in it... they clean it up into a powder and sell it for like 47 cents a gram... kids do like 20 grams a day.... off the chain addicting and super super bad chemicals... lol anyways


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 27, 2013)

Weird, I thought I've seen every episode of that show. Guess I missed one, lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> We had to use epsom salts. I'm glad to hear from you that that was a good yield. My buddy was saying it's pretty good too, but I I guess I was expecting more... but it was his first time doing that actually. He has some college chemistry experience, and has done tons of other experiments. When he read the tek, he just said that seems really easy. I'll see if he knows what you mean by a water wash. Probably does... I'm sure we'll be doing this again as it was fun few days. Except I found out that I spend a lot of $ at bars on blow, and I give away a lot of blow.
> 
> I think he knew how to do this before he even read the tek


If he had organic chemistry he had a general idea of how to do it anyway. Le Junk just has a good tek. 
You got a 57.3% yield assuming you had pure cocaine, 76.5% assuming 75% pure starting material. That's pretty damned good for a first itmer even with some experience.


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

[video]http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/drugs-inc-cocaine/[/video]

ya, you know this one where the dude makes coke in the jungle... its at the end... it breaks off into a story about child coke addict living with his mom.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 27, 2013)

imp..toilet tripping allways happens..the damn tiles or fibers in the towels..they won't stop moving!
Duck..who would thought you'd quack in on coke..I don't like the stuff but were peas in the pod..I don't care what anyone does as long as they are careful...

Skuxx..glad it worked out..seems you got decent blow there,at a street level..ricos boy has the good good I bet...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 28, 2013)

While I'm confident that I could do the process, I just have no experience and refer people to Le Junk's thread because he knew what he was doing and had done it. If your coke is in the 70s an acetone wash or a recrystallization is probably a better way to go. You still have to salt it when you start with rock. 
Over the summer I had a chance to try a little very high quality coke and it was enjoyable but still not my thing, I turned down a second bump. I think after a few drinks it could be quite nice but it's certainly not something I would seek out and pay for.


----------



## Impman (Sep 28, 2013)

I only like marijuana now...and 6-10 doses of mescaline a year... but if its new years and ....well, imp can still party


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

6 to 10 doses a year, or month..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Come to think of it,I don't know any music id listen to if I were on coke...its not a drug that enhances much,other than chit chat or sex...


----------



## Impman (Sep 28, 2013)

I have coke comedown music, usually hard rock or System of a Down. on another note here is my girl
[video=youtube;7uG2gYE5KOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uG2gYE5KOs[/video]


----------



## Impman (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dZn_VBgkPNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZn_VBgkPNY[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 28, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Come to think of it,I don't know any music id listen to if I were on coke...its not a drug that enhances much,other than chit chat or sex...


It doesn't really enhance sex at the rate that I do it. By the time I can get wood, I want another line more than sex.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

My dad calls it 'meat tenderizer'...
I've had lots of sex on lots of coke,but its not my favorite drug for the ol in out...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yo yo ma is awesome,but alas I've never listened to him while under the influance of anything but pot..maybe next time I drop ill remember..


----------



## Impman (Sep 29, 2013)

Someday soon my wife and I are going to get dressed up and go to a symphony. Find a fancy one in San Francisco and Ill get a tux. Maybe even have a limo take us to the show. I will take a good dose of mescaline before the show of course, and smoke a blunt with keef. That will be awesome


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 30, 2013)

Impman said:


> Someday soon my wife and I are going to get dressed up and go to a symphony. Find a fancy one in San Francisco and Ill get a tux. Maybe even have a limo take us to the show. I will take a good dose of mescaline before the show of course, and smoke a blunt with keef. That will be awesome


Sounds great! I've never even considered it. There is a crazy theater that was build in the 1800's around here and they play symphonies there sometimes. Sweet there's a symphony oct. 5th... cheapest tickets are $22. $84 for the balcony seats. That's expensive... I wonder if you can sneak up there easily?

Fuck the symphony... Sesame street live Oct. 13th!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 30, 2013)

Eating a quarter gram of MDMA at the start of Beethoven's 9th was amazing. My peak started at in the 4th movement right at the beginning of the choral part. The soloist sang "Freude!" and Molly said "I can do that!"


----------



## Impman (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wod-MudLNPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wod-MudLNPA[/video]


----------



## skuba (Sep 30, 2013)

roll away
the dew


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2013)

You ask me where the four winds dwell


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

This classical song has always been creepy in a good way:

[video=youtube;iCEDfZgDPS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCEDfZgDPS8[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

May the four winds blow you safely home...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

I like long songs tripping..ones that switch up the feeling multiple times..darkstar}trucking}terrapin station...that could be played on a loop machine and id be fine with it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2013)

You need some Estimated in there bro! I love second sets that are one or two long jams.


----------



## Impman (Oct 1, 2013)

I love Led Zeppelin

[video=youtube;J9bP-LbR8u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8[/video]

one of my favorite trippin songs


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Knock knock knocking on the golden door...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Imp ill probably be banned from r.I..u. for saying this but I never liked led zepplin...as a teenager I had a week where I played em..I gues for what they do they are excellent,but so overplayed..just radio filler now for me..and I know they were horrible live..awful sound ect..although when plant and allison krauss did the duet thing that was cool...
This thread was a good idea..we can chat while sampling new music..and music allways makes things better..that's why acid rock is a term..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Id love to see cirque de solie(however you spell it) while candyflipping...I watched it on t.v. on 25c once..amazing..


----------



## Impman (Oct 1, 2013)

Thats good, we had too much in common LOL! I freakin love Led Zeppelin. I listen to them all the time when I run. I like a lot of their live concerts on video .... I have heard VH1 guys say that Zeppelin is the best live band ever, right above the Who. I have never seen them live... I have seen Robert PLant at The Berkley Greek Theater. I wished our shitty radio station ever played Zeppelin.. damn i got to move to NY hehe
My order goes: Bob Dylan, Led Zeppelin, Grateful Dead, Warren Zevon ..... then the rest of the list is scrambled from day to day. Zep, the Dead, and Zevon change places depending on my mood too. But Dylan..... well Dylan is always at the top of the list.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOP6R3JvNHg&list=PLEA8E61C494B52F18


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ever seen 'song remains the same'? Its a live show and if you think that is a good show sound wise as well a performance,you need to stop with the cactus!lol..its not that I don't like em,they just have nothing really to offer other than studio recordings or a few remastered shows..they rank right there snoop dog(not comparing)..both are great artists,but played so much that you really don't care to hear em anymore..I live in a place tho were the southern rock/70s rock is king..black sabbath,ozzy,the who..pretty much what you'll find at a field party here..
My list goes like this:
Grateful dead.
Lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

I do like a lot of acoustic garcia,like the pizza tapes..my dads girfriend is tony rices cousin,so I've gotten a few rare listens to uncirculated recordings..
You ever listen to any jerry garcia band?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

I need to listen to the dead more to appreciate them more. I've always been into different stuff. The only time I listen to the dead is on LSD or another trip, and it sounds great. Sober, I can't get into it much. It's too happy go lucky or something.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm quite partial to older Dead. Pig was the fucking man. Europe '72 was amazing. Kieth and Pig and Donna kept her mouth shut!


----------



## Impman (Oct 1, 2013)

LOL I loved Song Remains the Same video! ... Jimmy Page is awesome live! too much cactus for sure lol.... here is one of my absolute favorite tripping songs ever... I listen to this song very much.. my theme music man! Listen to this next time you take LSD Rory, you may become a Zeppelin fan.... best live solo ever
[video=youtube;vWntqReJH4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWntqReJH4E[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;w-KN-dQc-4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-KN-dQc-4Y[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

First time I heard this was on acid and K

[video=youtube;NGaVUApDVuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha..frankenstien was a great show 'filler' at phish shows..I love that shit!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

What? I went to hear frankenstien and got inna godda da vida...weird..oh well both songs are great!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Duck..pig didn't keep his mouth shut..he wailed!!! Phil lesh needs to have microphone repellent for breakfast..he should not be allowed near the mike!!lol
Donna had that electric sound to her voice..kieth sounded like he was singing while squeezing out a big ol poo!!..europe 72 is a great album..skuxx..grab up some garcia albums..not too happy for most..very calm and good music..his self titled album 'garcia' is my all time fav!...I'm gonna go find some now.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ljxCXsMVmdE
Very nice on mdma..the whole album is awesome..except the weird noise song..but that's cool also on L.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2013)

The dead has been growing on me lately. I'll check out that self titled one now. post some of your favs or something. I want to come to this thread when I dose!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm..tried again and got frankenstien..I think youtube smokes pcp sometimes..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dude just download the golden road box set..or I know you can get all the dicks picks live albums in one download..the golden road set is 6 cds and covers the live and studio from their first preformances to 1995 when jerry passed..so its like a sampler platter of dead..or go to sugarmegs.org,scroll down to the cassette tape that says side 'a' and you will have every ded,further,ratdog,phil and friends show ever recorded,alphabetized and in chronological order..as well as any other artist you can think of..from snoop dog to cher..and tons or rarities..I think there is a few mother mcrees uptown jug champions shows on there..but I digress..that info is for serious deadheads..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 2, 2013)

On another note..the finale of breaking bad reminded me of this jem..
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C53QAuOoSgc


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 2, 2013)

'The special love I had for you...my baby blue!'...(I don't condone meth use but this was the perfect song for the end!)


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2013)

This song helps when you think you might have dosed a little too high and are a bit worried....
[video=youtube;nvlTJrNJ5lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTJrNJ5lA[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 2, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=siTcLypnwXg
I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO DOSE!!!!


----------



## Impman (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2013)

But that feeling when you just ate a couple handfulls of mushrooms and have no idea how much it was, and they are starting to come on:






and L will make me sweat like a whore for a little bit


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 2, 2013)

My dude that sold me the last sheet I got in atlantic city stuck like a good 20(25?) on his tounge rite in front of me and said 'L makes me sweat when I take it,how bout you?'..I said..'im sweating looking at you now..'..lol..I kinda haven't heard from my buddy since..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Under the sea!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wmzwXWr7dLA
Now this is some hilarious shit on nitrous skuxx...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_uukn4jR7UU
I have lots of nitrous music...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 3, 2013)

I miss my old dentist. He understood that my oral hygiene was greatly improved by hooking me up to the nitrous every time I went in.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

this is a good nitrous song
[video=youtube;ZMigR7a_UHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMigR7a_UHI[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I've seen/heard a lot of songs with 'zeds dead' remixes..is he/she a dj/group?...I know where the name come from..pulp fiction and bruce willis..id ask my dj friend but he's in singapore or colorado on buisness..still..badass song skuxx..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Duck..go to the department of health website in that wonderful state you live in..50$ and you have a nitrous permit..I got one
Then go to philthy and get some gas. Its real simple..I usually leave an empty steel there every time I go visit.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Or,I can give you directions on how to build a carbon filter out of a surplus gasmask filter..I find this is the best method..no permit required for car gas,and you can get medical grade for cars but they put sulfur dioxin in it..filter takes it out..and I tend to phish out on medi..catering gas is like inhaling a mouse fart to me anyways...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

of course at one time we got medipure for cargas prices..had the rx sticker and everything...mmm that taste....


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah they are an electronic group. I don't know much about them, but cool music lol.

I'm assuming you can't get a permit like that in florida?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Or,I can give you directions on how to build a carbon filter out of a surplus gasmask filter..I find this is the best method..no permit required for car gas,and you can get medical grade for cars but they put sulfur dioxin in it..filter takes it out..and I tend to phish out on medi..catering gas is like inhaling a mouse fart to me anyways...


No way! I have never heard about that ever....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GfteCFFmzmI
Yea skuxx..ill take pictures of the apparatus and email it to ya if you want..its simple.a trip to lowes and a army supply store and your in buisness..plus makes a great silencer....I may not have your email still..p.m. it to me if you want pics.
This is a great song..the title says it al..in fact,I hear the opening to that song on nitrous even when its not playing!!lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

That song was intense. Nitrous is calling my name.... Wonder how it goes with mescaline? I've probably done it but forget. Been waiting for the right time to brew up some of this powder.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well,you now have the instructions for cheap nitrous..enjoy.
Btw,I feel nitrous is the 'extra cheese' on the 'hamburger of hallucination'..meaning..it goes great with any drug as far as I'm concerned..especially K..I call it 'fish-holeing'..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NK7xJsjwxfs
These guys are my friends..well,tragically, [email protected] one passed away..its hippy rap..dirty irby lives near you skuxx..look out for him..he did a show a few years ago with dennis rodman..got signed and everything..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

More early dirty irby..the nitrous tanks he's laying on are mine..lol..these guys are seriously sick with their rhymes and also hilarious..its raunchy hippy rap for real..ima post 2 more..I can't find the won't about the girl everyone plowed through in a weeks time..that's great but a lost jem..regardless their music is for any drug,mainly cause they are on all of em also...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xZIbgOhGbeY


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Well,you now have the instructions for cheap nitrous..enjoy.
> Btw,I feel nitrous is the 'extra cheese' on the 'hamburger of hallucination'..meaning..it goes great with any drug as far as I'm concerned..especially K..I call it 'fish-holeing'..


It's like the perfect side dish


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6_kgKCYe87I
Hippygirls are the ones I need...lol..this is their funniest...ok..no more irby..he's all over youtube if you like em..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 4, 2013)

I didn't say anything before........ but how the FUCK do you not care for led zepp Rory??? And you compared them to snoop dogg?  Lol

[video=youtube;Zyhu2ysqKGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyhu2ysqKGk[/video]

They are up there in my favorites category for sure.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 4, 2013)

Or, there's no way to not like this song.... Just listen to it!
[video=youtube;fOEQTJV_3-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEQTJV_3-w[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Imp I said not comparing, meaning musically..just popularity wise..I'm sure pop radio listeners hate pink or britney spears at this point in their life..I don't mind led zep,just not my choice in the old jukebox...in fact I was singing led zep,as I got out or the car from coming home,because they were on the radio..and were on the radio on another channel at sheetz..and,..oops,were on the radio when I got off work..see my point..good music,played too much...which becomes as dreary as 'happy birthday'...3 led zep songs in 30 mins on 3 different radio stations..could the be the 'breadcrumbs in the crabcake of music'?
I'm not hating,just explaining...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Imp what do you know about zoso,their coverband on the jamband circuit?...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2013)

And now,ladies and gentlemen,without need for formal interduction..the late,great,richard pryor... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXLxJVIPSk


----------



## Impman (Oct 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Imp what do you know about zoso,their coverband on the jamband circuit?...


I will look into that.... best cover band ever is the Girl Band Covering AC/DC ...fuck I forgot... they had a clever name too, hot chicks singing AC/DC songs...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2013)

Xheck out yonder mountain string band..fuck it ill be rite back...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=62P-jTN8hFg
I'm up front right in front of the stand up bass...this shit is epic!!!!
Crazy train!


----------



## Impman (Oct 8, 2013)

450 ug of fluff. what will happen to impman? i better get a song list going and have it playing


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Did you just drop some L, or planning on it? I was thinking about it too... probably should, but I need to wake up early. And I only have a few hits left. Needa save em


----------



## Impman (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Skuxx! NOt yet... its uh... its coming real soon. I have not seen L in ages... makes me feel old to even think about it.... You get L hook up where you at Skuxx? Thats so cool man. HOw much do you dose Skuxx? I am gonna be honest , I don't remember hat 450 even feels like... I know when I had a sheet I was dropping 6 hits at a time. Im excited


----------



## Impman (Oct 8, 2013)

I think any time after tomorrow... I have a math test and I am still kinda waiting. Friday is Fry day. I still have a few doses of cactus to handle too. Im set for the holidays at least  Last year I made a bomb turkey on mescaline. came out great, I just followed directions, smoked out and listened to music. I had to BBQ a bunch of food on the 4th on a huge dose of mescaline... LOl that was great


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> Hey Skuxx! NOt yet... its uh... its coming real soon. I have not seen L in ages... makes me feel old to even think about it.... You get L hook up where you at Skuxx? Thats so cool man. HOw much do you dose Skuxx? I am gonna be honest , I don't remember hat 450 even feels like... I know when I had a sheet I was dropping 6 hits at a time. Im excited


No not very often. Somebody had a couple vials, and gave me some sweettarts. I took 4 last time, and it was pretty decent. You should be good from 450ug. Especially if you haven't done it in a while. I'll take any amount of L, it just depends what I'm feeling like lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

500ug on my birthday had me sweating!! Not from the fear,I just had the acid sweats..it may have been from the fajitas I had beforehand..but,true to the fluff name..no 'tweeking' 'backaches' ect..just fun! Woke up at 9 (after having the shit scared outta me from lightning hitting rite outside my window at 7am) feeling fine(little groggy from all the chronic id smoked)..cloned a few(60) plants..ate more mexican for dinner..never had a notion of the 'acid hangover'...this was an older batch I had stashed..newer batch just as nice,just a little less potent..damn,I sound like an acid somlier(sic)...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hehehehehe...skuxx,don't say those words around the wrong guys...they'll put you to the test for sure..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Imp,I feel like 450ug will feel like 6 or 4 of what you used to dose..acids not as prevalnt anymore,but purity and strength have increased a little compared to 10 years ago,at least that's my experience..let us know how you do!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd say that the 4-6 tabs range is probably pretty accurate for 450. When MrsDuck and I dosed over the summer I did 450 in two doses about 2 hours apart.


----------



## Impman (Oct 9, 2013)

Duck, did you feel the first dose come and want more?


----------



## Impman (Oct 9, 2013)

I have that pretty piece of paper in the freezer right now.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 9, 2013)

Impman said:


> Duck, did you feel the first dose come and want more?


Yeah. We dosed a little light because it was my wife's first experience


----------



## Impman (Oct 9, 2013)

damn it i guess i will eat all of it. one good dose....epic....i wont ever forget this, I know this will be very rare. shit man, there is no telling IF or when this beauty will ever come my way again. what a treat, i should welcome all that comes with it good or ill


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 9, 2013)

You'll have fun..
Ba dah ba bah ba, doing drugs and shit!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Ni2QxT47w
If you hate hipsters you'll love this!
Madchild is pretty cool...for a canuck..lol
Smoke before you watch!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 9, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Ni2QxT47w
> If you hate hipsters you'll love this!
> Madchild is pretty cool...for a canuck..lol
> Smoke before you watch!


LOL!!! Awesome


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 9, 2013)

The dready zombie looks like lil john on crack!!..I love the part where a zombie eats the girls shoulder then licks the wound..sick but hilarious...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 9, 2013)

A friend who chills with kotton mouth kings and does lighting for them turned me onto madchild..I like his lyrics..allways about bitches and drugs,but in a reformed manner..'breathing through a deviated septum'..lol


----------



## Impman (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate to sound like a weenie but if I take half then another half a hour or so later... will the second half I take be weaker? Will the over all trip be weaker if I dip my toes in first?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 10, 2013)

Take it all at once imp. We did less because we were looking for a milder experience and to see how tripping effected my wife's headaches. Next time we'll just drop a full dose. I just don't like the idea of giving 400-500ug to someone with no experience with psychedelic drugs.


----------



## Impman (Oct 10, 2013)

ok... here we go


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;EAeeZrsGkMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAeeZrsGkMA[/video]
Have fun imp!


----------



## Impman (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks brother! hopefully I can operate this device ...just press play somehow


----------



## Impman (Oct 10, 2013)

my soul is pouring out love ...nice come on ...nice


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

imp I thought Friday you were dropping?..lol..well,I guess by now you're stuck..hahaha....hope you had fun..impatient hippy..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Duck I got a laser engraved image in wood of the jerry still image on that cracktube video...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.jambase.com/Articles/119650/Phil-Lesh-Friends-We'd-Like-To-See-Nels-Cline 

I'm hoping some of the Ratdog shows are at least close to michigan!


----------



## Impman (Oct 11, 2013)

I am going to make some powder for saturday! Man, I feel great this morning! i slept awesome and I feel so happy! I remember LSD having a hard hang over...but its been years, this is a awesome surprise!

Friday I have to do some things...errr today any ways...what happened to yesterday? hehe. fucking so fun ...I had some visions man. crystals exploding into colors that are to pretty to put in words.... 3 hits was a perfect trip...glowing


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Year that purity allways is a good thing..no aches or stiffness...I love tha fluffity!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BUi6YQ9x6J4
Great when having that reflective period coming down offa acid.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 12, 2013)

The dead has been growing on me a lot. I never listened to them much throughout my entire life. I was raised on the typical led zepp and floyd, and 90's rock etc... But I recall a really difficult acid trip some years ago where I was not having a good time AT ALL, and then a song came on...... it was the most beautiful song I've ever heard. It caused me to have visuals of blue birds chirping, and flowers blooming, and sunlight..... and I could never figure out what song it was, or who made it..... but I think it was the dead. Jerry's voice is hard to mistake after you listen to it for a while. I've been listening to almost exclusively GD for the last week or longer. It would be amazing to find that song, but it'll probably never happen because I was too far gone to really recognize english. I could just feel the emotion and love that the song was pouring out, and it flipped me from having a "bad" trip to one of the best.

Sorry, I got some johnny walker in me.


----------



## canndo (Oct 12, 2013)

Got more than a little burbon in me, never liked the dead, probably never will.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 12, 2013)

canndo said:


> Got more than a little burbon in me, never liked the dead, probably never will.


I don't think I've ever heard you talk about your music preference. What do you like?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> The dead has been growing on me a lot. I never listened to them much throughout my entire life. I was raised on the typical led zepp and floyd, and 90's rock etc... But I recall a really difficult acid trip some years ago where I was not having a good time AT ALL, and then a song came on...... it was the most beautiful song I've ever heard. It caused me to have visuals of blue birds chirping, and flowers blooming, and sunlight..... and I could never figure out what song it was, or who made it..... but I think it was the dead. Jerry's voice is hard to mistake after you listen to it for a while. I've been listening to almost exclusively GD for the last week or longer. It would be amazing to find that song, but it'll probably never happen because I was too far gone to really recognize english. I could just feel the emotion and love that the song was pouring out, and it flipped me from having a "bad" trip to one of the best.
> 
> Sorry, I got some johnny walker in me.


It was the right song for that moment. Jerry was amazing. I've heard lots of stories about some little ditty that was the perfect thing to ground someone. Often accompanied with him making eye contact. Captain Trips indeed. 
My favorite is a story of a woman climbing on stage and just sitting at his feet during a morning dew in the early nineties in upstate NY. No one bothered her until the song was finished and they told her she couldn't be on stage.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N36nIdjSNeU
One of my favorite rare dead tunes
Sorry you don't like the dead canndo,there is some great music spawned from them,id love to know your music preference as I'm a audiophile..I can find something by the dead you'll say'well that was ok I guess'..
..its funny when I play 'scarlett begonias' and young bucks are like 'hey that's that sublime song..'too funny


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=9ksd-oy1PXE
I also like musicians who are masters of their instruments...pickers.
And songs that have a story..gives ya something to materialize in your thoughts while tripping...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

'Were like licorice..not everybody likes licorice,but the people who do like licorice,really like licorice..'--jerry garcia


----------



## Impman (Oct 13, 2013)

canndo says no to pink floyd and yes to Frank Sinatra. ...sorry canndo but inquiring minds ..... im sure he can speak for himself lol.....I really appreciate canndo but I dont think I like him. lol... kinda like frank sinatra or Kenny G. i hate Kenny G but i can respect the talent


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> And songs that have a story..gives ya something to materialize in your thoughts while tripping...


Exactly what my mom always said....... lol. Mothers know best.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 13, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GL551K4CeJw
Yes they do(not my mom though)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 13, 2013)

I find it amazing that frank zappa didn't do drugs..how could he make such trippy music without help from lucy?


----------



## Impman (Oct 14, 2013)

He just get IT. I think I posted the youtube link a long time ago..but its Tim Leary and his friend touring colleges talking about their LSD experiences and shit....I can't even think of the friends name...anyways, the dude is high on LSD and speaking of LSD related things that only someone who has take LSD would understand and all these hippy kids are nodding and smiling and laughing along with the stories.....but, so is this little old lady in the front row. (now the little old lady is dressed like your typical grandma in a old lady dress and nothing about her is hippy at all)... the dude on LSD keeps eluding more and more to what it feels like to trip and how tripping effects you and the little old lady keeps on nodding and smiling and agreeing with everything!!! 
after the lecture, the LSD guru is approached my the old woman who shakes his had... he asks "You seemed like you understood everything I was saying! You haven't taken , uh, you know ..." the old lad says " No! But I crochet!"


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8tCivR3KImA
And now for some POT music..hahahaha..
My balls feel like a pair of moraccas!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fhns6id_Epo
Ultimate drinking song..after all,alcohol is a drug!
Sad lyrics,but I love ballads..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-43G_m0gOAg]http://youtu.be/-43G_m0gOAg[/video]
I wish it wasn't so early and I could play this at the volume it deserves. But I like my neighbors.
Also fuck SoCo!


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I find it amazing that frank zappa didn't do drugs..how could he make such trippy music without help from lucy?


"watermelon in Easter hay". probably the best Zappa song and possibly the most beautiful "rock" tune there is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFvzfNtXnVU


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_3cu8sDa90Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3cu8sDa90Y[/video]

sure miss frank.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2013)

I beg to differ...peaches in regalia...that sir will twist your brain around when high on lsd in a dark room..epic..
My dads by-line about zappa..'what eating franks ass?'..bad humor...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2013)

I beg to differ...peaches in regalia...that sir will twist your brain around when high on lsd in a dark room..epic..
My dads by-line about zappa..'what eating franks ass?'..bad humor...


----------



## Impman (Oct 15, 2013)

i hate frank zappa....fuck zappa man. I don't care what anyone says. A musical genius that hated drugs.

A musical genius that fucking hid all of his genius in miles and miles of recordings ....like a musical hermit.....to the non musician, frank zappa is a fucker. he never put anything into a nice pretty package for me to listen too.... just a bunch of other musicians paying him tribute to his genius ...leaving me scratching my head.....I mean fuck, at least he could of said IM ON LSD! GET IT? but no. the dude is like, FUck Drugs and DRuggies, here is pure music unrestrained. .... i don't get it. i don't like it


----------



## Impman (Oct 15, 2013)

Frank Zappa Halloween !!!
[video=youtube;dzc5vW9Ze44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzc5vW9Ze44[/video]


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2013)

Not everyone gets or likes zappas music, he never fell into standard beats or melodic approaches.


----------



## canndo (Oct 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I beg to differ...peaches in regalia...that sir will twist your brain around when high on lsd in a dark room..epic..
> My dads by-line about zappa..'what eating franks ass?'..bad humor...


anything on uncle meat is good, but not beautiful


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Philadelphia philharmonic begs to differ imp...but to each their own..his music is great on drugs,and I feel the hipocracy speaks for your opinion on a few levels..he mightive not done drugs,but he was a seething pervert!!! Peoples shit stinks on different levels,even though they try to sweeten the smell with 'morals'..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here ya go imp..similar music(although not as good in my opinion) WITH the drugs..
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dq6fCOGyVJg
BEEEEEEFHEEEEEARRRRTAHHH!!!


----------



## Tex879 (Oct 15, 2013)

Any post rock fans? Also, I'll spend hours youtubing "epic music" aka trailer music. Herb is all I know, does profound things for me when musically enhanced. Couple lil samples http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjax2Ek4edU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iasgwfa1blY


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

That second link sounded like a chase scene in an action movie at one point..I could see where setting in a dark room on shrooms would make that epic!! There was a post rock band my dad had in his collection(and I'm going insane to remember the name) but it was awesome and that was before I had ever done drugs...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tangerine dream!!! Ha! Who said pot fucks up..um,what were we talking about?...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=No7L6CkKhwo
I can't wait for my next trip!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope the link helps tex..there is a lot of bands out there like that...


----------



## Tex879 (Oct 16, 2013)

Still need to listen to that all the way thru... but Ireally liked One Night in Space. Would you call it post rock tho? Or maybe prog? I can already tell I'll like it either way. Here's some more, one's kinduva weird act but I love it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuaacrVXQgs&list=PL1914AC2DC48F93B7&index=5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIeRauCD8Ho&list=PL1914AC2DC48F93B7&index=16


----------



## Tex879 (Oct 16, 2013)

Two more for now. These also have great visuals! Hope u enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh9kXHc0ZzE&list=PL1914AC2DC48F93B7&index=9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzjkNFnWo6Q


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

The first two rocked!! The harp and lady vocals are allways my favorite(that and she's a yankees fan!lol)..off to the 2nd two,and then a rebuttal..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like how the visuals in the first part of the 3rd link look like liquid psilocybe caps...off to find music..I'm getting high first!!(thank god for r.I.u.,I had a bad night a and tex,you made it cool again!)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1iGBO7Hq92w
Around the 15 min mark this gets really deep..but I do love those female vocals...


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

fucking bad ass rory! I got a tea brewing since yesterday...it will be done and ready to drink by noon. IM playing this for sure!!!


The Music and Drugs thread makes it so easy to find good shit while I am tripping!


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

Cannibal Warlords of Liberia ..........not music, just crazy shit to trip on


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

The name itself is a trip!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't watch the documentary,but I don't think id want to watch it tripping,that's for sure!..drug addiction,teenage prostitution,gangs,violence,cannibalisim...sounds like driving through camden or baltimore..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody hear of bart simpson blotters going around? I don't feel like driving over an hour to find out it's not lucy.

of course there could be a thousand different people using bart simpson blotters........


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah most of Africa is really fucked up. Liberia in particular.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

The dudes putting out the simpsons blotter got busted in p.a...id be questioning it for sure..
Africa allways seemed just pissy..bad climate,soil,revenue,leadership(if any),I don't think I've ever heard a good thing about africa on a regular basis..


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JqE6ghPucxU]http://youtu.be/JqE6ghPucxU[/video]


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

i got weird tastes tripping i guess... i love watching WW 2 in color on mescaline .....crazy shit... i think about death and poeple tripping on power and what it all means too much.... i need to get into bird watching or something


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> i got weird tastes tripping i guess... i love watching WW 2 in color on mescaline


I might watch that stuff on a comedown or light trip.... but that's too much darkness for a heavy trip for me. If I see people dying and blowing each other up, I literally start seeing "the devil"... not like an actual devil, but just pure evil nastiness. And it envelops my entire surrounding and me, until I get rid of it with some happy music and whatever it takes.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

I just like history...i find myself drifting into thoughts of evilness and pure goodness anyways, no matter what im doing... IN the course of a Grateful Dead song I will see God and all the angels and the devil and all the demons....lol , I have this wild imagination that throws off these intricate scenes ...futuristic cities to detailed images of gory skulls to diamonds exploding with colors I can't describe into my body and radiating pure joy inside me..... ....It is hard as balls to watch a movie tripping anyways...sometimes I can get really into it though......I think I am a fan of violence anyways...I like watching cage fighting when I trip too....when it comes up anyways....like if I had a sack of shrooms and there was a big fight this Saturday, I would save the shrooms or whatever for the fight......Im sort of with rory though, I get way to angry when I watch my football team when I am tripping, not healthy... I get rowdy and yell at the TV when I watch football and I wear a jersey like Im on the team too...so when I trip and watch it is all amplified lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 17, 2013)

The Dead are good for that man. Jerry knew what we needed to hear.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

I accidentally boiled my tea down to almost nothing... there was just bubbling slime at the bottom of the pot... I was standing right here next to it too...fuck....I added some water and it is really dark...looks good.... I was just wondering at what temperature is mescaline destroyed? could I have gone too hot ?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 17, 2013)

if it was still wet it didn't get too hot. mescaline is pretty resistant to heat.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

it was still wet! thats is great news. Thank you again sir


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

Drink! Drink! Drink!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 17, 2013)

You're very welcome. How's the toilet this evening?


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

have not taken it yet...its getting kinda late too. I am combining two batches ...just in case ...this could be a strong one.... you know what? my last mescaline trip I did not even get sick at all....weird. well i felt sick to my stomach at first because of the taste but after that I was pretty good.... LSD gave me gas like I had to shit but I was tripping too hard to shit...that was weird but only lasted a little bit


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL gas and trippin....... You know.. native indians in Mexico use to trip out on cactus and then walk in a line ...a procession in these massive patterns...like 1 mile by 2 mile patterns of say a eagle or a crazy looking man.... and to think those poor bastards did not have showers, they did not have fuckin' baby wipes, they sure as hell did not have a baday. .... they must of had some kind of chafing cream, right? Some secret chafing cream....or just torched A-holes and a miserable short life...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 17, 2013)

Your stomach is getting strong! Soon you will be eating whole cacti spines and all!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> LOL gas and trippin....... You know.. native indians in Mexico use to trip out on cactus and then walk in a line ...a procession in these massive patterns...like 1 mile by 2 mile patterns of say a eagle or a crazy looking man.... and to think those poor bastards did not have showers, they did not have fuckin' baby wipes, they sure as hell did not have a baday. .... they must of had some kind of chafing cream, right? Some secret chafing cream....or just torched A-holes and a miserable short life...


That's how I think all those nazca lines got made.... generations and generations of people tripping their brains out!

I'm sure they had something for raw butt hole syndrome. Them shamans are creative fellas


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

right?! LIke those mexicans you hear about that can pound a cup of pure habanero extract...a hardened digestive system. 

So , I don't have a ice cream maker, and instead of buying some cheap ass one that works half ass then breaks... I have decided to try and blend a little of the slime into some ice cream... add a bunch of peanut butter and some chocolate syrup. I will start out with a little bit to see what the taste is like.....I have my tek down to about half a cup of black cactus slime with a little cactus chunks in it


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

My stomach literally just yelled at me from reading that.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

im a fucking cave man


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

I posted a song from this group or whatever it is a little while ago, and looked up more of their shit...... found this mix and decided it would be good for a night with mdma and nitrous. So far it's as good as expected  Whatchu know about that double doobie smiley?
[video=youtube;fkUZooeo3_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUZooeo3_E[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

I know youtube still on that shit..goddamnit..guess I gotta get a new phone..HEY YOUTUBE! ILL TRADE YA A BOX OF ARM AND. HAMMER AND A. CHORE BOY FOR A NEW PHONE!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

ill donate my old one to dpr!..hahaha (too soon?..nope)


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2013)

Quick.... give me a good rolling n nitrous song rory


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MkNtCe3N3K0
This shoud suffice..btw,I was there..fun times!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QIY3aYwpywM
This was my introduction to dubstep..it was allgood..check out the millions of glowsticks thrown at the bass drop..this was after phil and the boys..I was on the hill..had eat like 10 hits of L..bought molly offa naked chick..remeber this was after the dead..I looked around and seen all these hippy chicks dancing with each other and was like 'yep,this is a good show..bassnectar is the shit.'


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey if your tank starts frosting,pick it up and roll in at an angle,and pick it up an inch and drop it..don't slam it..get the ice broke up...I don't know how fast you can eat gas but this is a tip..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pardon me while I throw up that white foam,stinking up this guys walmart microphone...(I can rap..see!..lol)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-dNXt5OXY
This is hilarious..I think the k kicks in around the middle when he can't keep a beat..dumbass.


----------



## DMTER (Oct 17, 2013)

lost myself in that song "pretty lights at all good 2011" on the come up its hitting me hard sucking me in must have been a great show I dont know if I can handle those kinda shows on entheogens I have always been a rainbow gathering kind of guy out in the woods and drums wonder what the big shows are like maybe its time to start going


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;wN2MehwgwHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN2MehwgwHY[/video]
Can you imagine how much cocaine these guys must've done? I understand farmers in the Andes pray for Eric and Kieth to fall off the wagon together, now imagine adding John Lennon to the mix.


----------



## Impman (Oct 18, 2013)

I watched a Showtime special on Ozzy last night.... Black Sabbath used to get boxes the size of a cereal box full of cocaine. They would just dump out all the boxes into a giant bowl and put their faces in it 'like Scar Face"


BTW: Mescaline tea and ice cream tastes exactly like Mescaline Tea and Ice cream. I blended it together, added some peanut butter, a little sugar, threw in some reeses pieces. IT taste like peanut butter ice cream and bitter fucking tea. so god damn nasty


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hahaha...next time churn it..melt it a little,stir everything till smoth,put in freezer and stir occasionally till you can't because its refreezin...
Dmter..lotta rainbow family at these shows..and they are made for people tripping and rolling..allgood was a in the woods type of festival but they moved it to ohio..still kinda in the woods..go to jambase.com and click the festival guide for a listing of fests near you and the dates..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/friedpixphoto/233470552/
Here's an aerial view of allgood when it was on marvins mountaintop...the new venue is just as nice..I met tommy chong there at the WHEE3(World hemp expo extravaganza) festival years ago..off the hook..people were holding up 2x2ft cuts of dancing elephant blotters for sale right on the main strip..it was right after the 2nd 'woodstock'..crazy times..then the war happened and our scene went to shit..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 18, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Hahaha...next time churn it..melt it a little,stir everything till smoth,put in freezer and stir occasionally till you can't because its refreezin...
> Dmter..lotta rainbow family at these shows..and they are made for people tripping and rolling..allgood was a in the woods type of festival but they moved it to ohio..still kinda in the woods..go to jambase.com and click the festival guide for a listing of fests near you and the dates..


Or just get an ice cream maker. Fuck hand churning!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;64CHkgcOn8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64CHkgcOn8k[/video]
Les Claypool is amazing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> [video=youtube;64CHkgcOn8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64CHkgcOn8k[/video]
> Les Claypool is amazing.


 primus sucks..


----------



## Impman (Oct 18, 2013)

lets take 10 hits of fluff and go throw bags of weed at Les


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Last primus show I went to some dumbass threw their shoe and hit les in the face on the last song..'too many puppies or wynonas big brown beaver..you get a song about puppies or beavers..'he said this and went into a song then they hit him..he stopped playing ,said 'well,he fucked it up for all of you..' and walked off stage..fuck that dude..ill throw my shoe at his momma if I ever find him...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Last primus show I went to some dumbass threw their shoe and hit les in the face on the last song..'too many puppies or wynonas big brown beaver..you get a song about puppies or beavers..'he said this and went into a song then they hit him..he stopped playing ,said 'well,he fucked it up for all of you..' and walked off stage..fuck that dude..ill throw my shoe at his momma if I ever find him...


 i've regrettably never seen primus, and they used to play this small club that would hold, idk, maybe 500 or so people, all the time..


----------



## Impman (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;6AoysLSHNSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AoysLSHNSo[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Racer..primus 3-D!! That was the 3rd best show ever..if u read my post I was spun on lots of fluff...carried over the next 8 hours with a tank of nitrous..good times..stupid fuck at the show has a red dot on his head..I ever meet him I'm gonna do my best to put my entire headstash in his beer!!!...PRIMUS FUCKING SUCKS!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xDDhCK8E_8M
I literally was pointing and laughing..this was intense..perhaps it was the 3-d aspect..either way,..primus fucking blows..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 18, 2013)

blow up, light up astronauts doing the egyptian dance. I'd be laughing too.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 18, 2013)

It was hilarious..3 heads ate 30 or so hits,and 25-c and a 60lb tank in a 48hr period..my casual tues evening..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Last primus show I went to some dumbass threw their shoe and hit les in the face on the last song..'too many puppies or wynonas big brown beaver..you get a song about puppies or beavers..'he said this and went into a song then they hit him..he stopped playing ,said 'well,he fucked it up for all of you..' and walked off stage..fuck that dude..ill throw my shoe at his momma if I ever find him...


I think I may know someone else who was at that show.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well duck you know where I live so you probably did know someone who was at that show..lol..better hope he wasn't the shoe nazi!...


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 19, 2013)

How hard is it to convert Bk-mdma into MDMA???


----------



## Impman (Oct 19, 2013)

just add bk to the mdma.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 19, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> How hard is it to convert Bk-mdma into MDMA???


I've never looked into it but I'd assume you would run into issues cleaving the MD ring. I'm sure it can be done but I'm not sure it would be very practical. Even at $5/g it would be an exoensive process .


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 20, 2013)

like taking a pint of budwiser and making it into grappa..can be done,but not worth it id guess...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well,not really unless st louis is growing grapes!..haha.


----------



## pussysmasher (Oct 20, 2013)

Weed goes great with Bob Marley, even though his music is enjoyable when sober too. MDMA, anything sounds good. Acid/Shrooms get me into trippy trance music, takes me further into the trip. DMT, forget about it. You could blast music through the best headphones around but you are completely isolated from the outside world


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;A7FEENQd6UI]http://youtu.be/A7FEENQd6UI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;j9G7n8DBpO8]http://youtu.be/j9G7n8DBpO8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

absolutely love this song..

[video=youtube_share;AS6cRI-d0Eo]http://youtu.be/AS6cRI-d0Eo[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

been there, done that, got the tshirt, or is it jump suit..?? 

[video=youtube_share;9drameYoMek]http://youtu.be/9drameYoMek[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oOeyQQSQAuo
Not sure if I've posted this one..the song kinda is lame,but its hilarious what they do with speed racer and trixie's voices..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

Perhaps if you were geeked out on speed that might be enjoyable..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 21, 2013)

I watched the speed racer movie a few years ago with some blues brothers blotters. That movie is a trip


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

I liked the old speedracer..came on early morn after amp and aeon flux on mtv..lots of time spent tripping to those shows..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

I watched the blues brothers on speed racer blotter..no shit!..(speed racer blotter was very heavily micd,one of my favorites of childhood)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some asshole stole the last 10 hits I had if I remember correctly..


----------



## DMTER (Oct 21, 2013)

Not good on the last ten hits.......How can someone steal acid that is sooo fucked

first time on nbome....combo of 25c and 25i any good song recommendations for the peak?


----------



## Impman (Oct 21, 2013)

Who steals acid? jeezus, I say let em... they be in for a bad trip


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ7TRYaXuc0
This should be listened to with your eyes closed.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_2vhO_rjvFo
Oldschool jungle..this is one of my favorites..lower your highs and soften your mids,turn up the bass..lotta sub base in this music..


----------



## Impman (Oct 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ7TRYaXuc0
> This should be listened to with your eyes closed.


i love this, thanks!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 21, 2013)

I couldn't believe that I found it imp..its a hidden track(remember that fad?) On the cd.."floor.i.d.a"..kinda rare..its remixed on the cd if you wanna hunt it down..I can't seem to find it..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;D5rRtYSwnOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5rRtYSwnOU[/video]
The Japanese Grateful Dead tribute band playing the Wheel. It's pretty much guaranteed to make any deadhead smile.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't you link that in another thread??..its awesome..the little hippy fest that they were at was,well,cute..lol..I'm allways amazed at how the dead is revered in so many cultures and countries..I mean,egypt let them play between the sphinx's feet!..
I allways wanted em to play mount rushmore or the grand canyon..imagine the sound!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 22, 2013)

I know I sent you a link when I first saw it. It was in my recommended for you this morning on youtube so I though I should post it here.
That looks like a really awesome setting for a fest. Gotta admire them for trying to sing Wheer with a japanese accent. Lound, lound, lobin lunnin lound.


----------



## Impman (Oct 23, 2013)

To air is human, to air guitar is divine.
[video=youtube;ByFdvhGVzw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByFdvhGVzw8[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 23, 2013)

Gonna need a few more shots to forget about that trauma bro


----------



## DMTER (Oct 23, 2013)

Feel the 200mg mdma kicking in dropped tabs about an hour ago.....time for a 60mg DMT dose....here she blows


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 23, 2013)

DMTER said:


> Feel the 200mg mdma kicking in dropped tabs about an hour ago.....time for a 60mg DMT dose....here she blows


Sounds beautiful man! I haven't been there in a long minute. Well make that 60mg dmt into 200mg......


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

Enjoy the ride brother!


----------



## DMTER (Oct 23, 2013)

first attempt didn't get me much at all going to try again in about 20 min.....I have some blotter with 25c 375ug and 25I 500ug thinking about mixing that in  

wish I had some nitrous


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Come on over,just don't freeze the can to the ground,ill be upstairs smoking up the dmt...lol!...25c isn't fun unless its at 1000ug..my opinion..I've never had tabs less than 1000ug..I could only imagine my dissapointment at a third of that...hope ya have fun either way!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Imp..keep your family reunion footage at home..lol...that is exactly the reason I stay away from karaoke night..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2013)

And now,for your listening pleasure dmter..the chairman of the boards..mr.page mconnell..
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pWoQLtzOKqo
I can smell the colors..outside of my bong..lol


----------



## DMTER (Oct 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> And now,for your listening pleasure dmter..the chairman of the boards..mr.page mconnell..
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pWoQLtzOKqo
> I can smell the colors..outside of my bong..lol


that hit the spot.....thanks for the share


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eDIT50UlHNk
Tonights dose of dead..let's give it up for mickey...


----------



## DMTER (Oct 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eDIT50UlHNk
> Tonights dose of dead..let's give it up for mickey...


Was already blasting a dead set from 1970 at Capitol Theatre dark star CRASHES ...... Gets me everytime 

Need to smoke more dmt it must be done....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 23, 2013)

G.s.d.....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 24, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LLQS27yQZYY
If you play guitar,don't watch this..imagine this kid on acid(after he's 18 of course)..amazing.


----------



## DMTER (Oct 24, 2013)

He does a great job at acoustic finger styling but never been a big fan of Justin kings stuff......I like kaki king much more or preston reed (who was basically the guy to invent that purcsussive acoutsic finger tapping style) but that kid puts me to shame been working on acoustic finger styling for years now and still not as good as that kid.....but at least I play guitar on acid


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 24, 2013)

I admire him for being good as he is,but I'm a percussionist,and I see that being easier than say flat picking..plus,its to keller williamsish..and keller is lame music in my opinion...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 24, 2013)

it still is amazing a 16 year old can play that well...watch the clip again and check out the hot stage hand behind him..she looks like she needs some molly..lol


----------



## DMTER (Oct 24, 2013)

My house smells like smokable tryptamines....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hahahahaha!!!
Mine smells like kush..maybe we can invent the new 'hippy glade air fresh spray'...won't work when the cops knock on the door tho...


----------



## Impman (Oct 24, 2013)

my house smells like cactus about every other friday.....hey thats a great mask for weed! the cactus smells so thick and raunchy,cops will think your cooking some weird stew they want no part of. course youde have to be cooking cactus 24/7 ...fuck..all the best idea are the stupidest ideas LOL!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> Mine smells like kush..maybe we can invent the new 'hippy glade air fresh spray'...won't work when the cops knock on the door tho...


We haven't been doing any drugs officer, it's just this Dead show parking lot scented candle! It smells like a mix of patchouli, weed, veggie burritos, and dmt.


----------



## Impman (Oct 25, 2013)

after last nights bullshit im taking a break from HS... starting a grow so maybe ill catch you guys in Uncle Bens threads......


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Y uncle ben?..rice don't grow weed...and imp,you're legal,why mask the smell?..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not taking no shit offa no one..so what 'trippy' fucked with us..he's fucking with ya even more when ya doing shit you don't wanna do..weir all good family..don't let stupid shit be.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm staying here in h.s..it suits me and I like you guys..I thought about it under heavy duress...fuck being worried..toomuch else to love rather than loathe..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

But,I feel a reminder of ducks sticky...anyone really feel they may hurt themselves,please call authorties..I know that's the antithisis of hurting ones self..but seek help.I can't get more blunt.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok..kinda sounded weird..ducks sticky..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Harm re'duck'tion....I know its not in context but...I thought was 'quackers'...ok..ill stop..duck..feed me chili oil and tell me it'll be ok..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 26, 2013)

We really should work on a more comprehensive harm reduction thread.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

There def needs to be something in place in case that ever really was a reality. Hopefully never needed,but...


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;3zuEfmmCA5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zuEfmmCA5s[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tafy0RVXNOo
Let's get sad for a second...morphine music.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm bored so I'm gonna post a lot of music tonight.the wife is ignoring me due to some roleplaying game..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm bored so I'm gonna post a lot of music tonight.the wife is ignoring me due to some roleplaying game..lol


Interesting. Explain this roleplaying game. lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol..some midevil type dungeons and dragons stuff..I'm not a gamer..here's to roleplaying
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXRlxKZkr4


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?p=PL65C12271337AF3A0&v=WFRck1V07fo&feature=plpp
The kids love this..if you have children,this whole album is great..just as good trippin(don't dose the kids..I'm talking about you!)


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

I love little kids music when I'm trippin.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love jerry when trippin..that was garcia and grisman..
This guy is the shit...one of my favorite djs from my youth..acid and any of this guys music is crazy..he does a drum and bass remix of a 'come together' by the beatles but I can't find it..enjoy the rabbit in the background breakdancing..stop looking at the boobies..lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VOXw1xz-c8w
Ha..I'm stoned..forgot the link.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Looked like a bangin party in that video


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XIiZZ9l0tOE
Here ya go chi town...a local talent..long ago nitrous and great herb were synonomous with jungle music..dmt also..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XIiZZ9l0tOE
> Here ya go chi town...a local talent..long ago nitrous and great herb were synonomous with jungle music..dmt also..


 i used to love me some jungle rory.. the darker the better imo.. you have any artists you can recommend, older naturally, that might fit the bill?? shanks..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Snuggles and slak,dj die,krust(any of the reprazent crew with roni size),of course diesel boy,grooverider..most of that is drum and bass..jungle...hmm..kaos,anything from konkrete jungle crew,junglists nation..check out uk bass radio..ak1200..dara,simon 'bassline' smith..is that enough for now?I can go on if you would like..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Snuggles and slak,dj die,krust(any of the reprazent crew with roni size),of course diesel boy,grooverider..most of that is drum and bass..jungle...hmm..kaos,anything from konkrete jungle crew,junglists nation..check out uk bass radio..ak1200..dara,simon 'bassline' smith..is that enough for now?I can go on if you would like..


 diesel boy was one of my fave dj's back in the day, as well as a lot of roni size and the reprazent crew.. i faintly remember groove rider as well.. will look into the others though..
thank you kindly good sir..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

used to really like lenny mutha fucking d, and naturally industrial strength.. but they were more hardcore and not so much jungle.. god, i'm getting old, lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh..forgot bjorks ol love..goldie. goldie did a 2 disc set entitled 'inc.'..check that one out..he was also a cameo in the movie..what's the one where the gangsters gonna feed you to the pigs?..I can't remeber..but goldie is the bald black guy with the pure gold teeth..hence his name..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lock stock and two smoking barrels?..fuck..you're old?..I have alzhimers it seems..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Oh..forgot bjorks ol love..goldie. goldie did a 2 disc set entitled 'inc.'..check that one out..he was also a cameo in the movie..what's the one where the gangsters gonna feed you to the pigs?..I can't remeber..but goldie is the bald black guy with the pure gold teeth..hence his name..


 yes, yes, yes.. i have that two disc set, or did at least at one point in time, long before heroin, need i say more..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Lock stock and two smoking barrels?..fuck..you're old?..I have alzhimers it seems..


 lol, i'm only 42, but talking about some of the music i used to listen to at times makes me feel much older at times..

my one friend got all pissed off at me because she kept sending me youtube video links to a lot of newer music, lots of rap and some newer edm music, and i just kept telling her bad i thought it all was..
i hate being like that as at one point in time, music was huge part of my life, and now i've aged a bit, i've gotten away from a lot of the newer music, and well, it's depressing at times tbh..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been to the underground pub..it was across the street from my grandparents house near baltimore..dieselboy was the thurs night dj..this was sooo long ago before he was known well..I need to go to a methylone free rave..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

New music bites to much oldschool style..and noone even knows where their roots are..I hear music and hear little clips of oldschool beats and the 20 year olds are like 'whos the sugar hill gang' or 'the pharcyde didn't make that beat(drop)'..really sucks.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

SNATCH...that's the movie..I'm old and stoned.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I've been to the underground pub..it was across the street from my grandparents house near baltimore..dieselboy was the thurs night dj..this was sooo long ago before he was known well..I need to go to a methylone free rave..lol


 god, i haven't been to a legit rave in idk, a good 15 plus years.. would love to venture out to one that caught my interests, music wise..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> SNATCH...that's the movie..I'm old and stoned.


 that's the one.. my few friends were all on a huge brit tip back in the mid to late 90s, and i've watched all of those movies many a time..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=adABRkAnZeU
Here ya go(you know me with female vocals.)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NxPrJPLiWfc
Almost forgot aphroditie


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NxPrJPLiWfc
> Almost forgot aphroditie


That was a bomb song for some K and nitrous. I never heard of this jungle stuff until now.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow skuxx..you live in the state that hosts the biggest rave in the world..ultra music fest??


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

All that music is tottaly centered around the drug culture..sad,but it was going towards the bad part of the culture when I stopped going to raves..people wanting meth instead of mdma for their night out..that kinda thing..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SofV6fvGF-Q
Forgot about jungle sky and odi and friends..anyone ever eat any jungle sky acid? Had a little alien sillouette with headphones on each hit?
Good music.


----------



## DMTER (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;B8LjzHKMLh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8LjzHKMLh4[/video]

feelin the dub


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

Youtube freebasing...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lou reed died today..
Idk, I always thought he was a bit over rated! Anyone else feel the same? The only song of his I know is that da do dad do do do walk on the wild side song of his, and I love all types of music..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

That's so ironic dude..I was talking with my dad earlier and trying to remember his name(we were discussing music over a bow)..I was stoned and couldn't remember his name tho..till you mentioned it...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?p=PLDA32536D56A1A8DE&v=Uc26EFI1_nw&feature=plpp
I want to grow a pimp moustache like the bassist...RIP LOU!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2013)

Those guys look like they did a fair amount of cocaine


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Those guys look like they did a fair amount of cocaine


 Gee, you think?? Lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

They did a lot of everythhing.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> They did a lot of everythhing.


Except make good music? haha kidding. I never heard of the guy until I saw it on the news earlier. I've heard of the velvet underground though.


----------



## no clue (Oct 27, 2013)

R.I.P. Lou..my brother made me a mixed tape in about 1977 or so that had that song on it.."take a walk on the wild side". God I fucking hated that song. Still rip Lou


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

that songs about a transvestite.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh that was him that made that song?! That's such a weird song. First time I heard it I sitting in my car with a friend listening to music. We had just ate a bunch of my first batch of shrooms that I ever grew... was constant laughter through that song. 

N ow I know what racer meant by do dodo dododo dodo


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2013)

Have you ever really listened to the lyrics?..its funny when I tell people the meaning..they are like 'i never thought it was about anything but being a crazy party type person..'..or something like that..they really are suprised..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Have you ever really listened to the lyrics?..its funny when I tell people the meaning..they are like 'i never thought it was about anything but being a crazy party type person..'..or something like that..they really are suprised..


Yeah lol. I think my dad told me that's what it was about. he's some kind of music expert


----------



## DMTER (Oct 28, 2013)

That news is soooo sad I loved the Velvet underground and Lou Reed on his own 


[video=youtube;MOmZimH00oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOmZimH00oo[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2013)

Posting this so I can listen later
[video=youtube;Y0wTU5BE2uY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0wTU5BE2uY[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WzAIwaTy1cc
Skuxx,ill show ya a lot of rare stuff...the dead is pot music..research..we keep tabs on the longest version of each song snd stupid shit like that..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

I love to get stoned and research


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel the thread I've started has become biased..I can keep posting for years..I wish other members would chip in...I like music and all kinds,and am usually looking to pair music with drugs...if I can..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fTWgjg2ZQeY
Untill then beyotches...
I kid r.I.u...its an oldie but goodie..lol...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey racer..I know you like watching skateboard vids..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2013)

This was as oldschool and as lame as it can get(music and skaters respectivley)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VBFp4BwuWss


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;gz-2lqFHKO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;vVXIK1xCRpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;GqmRDV0a_70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmRDV0a_70[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VZXJLQntCP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXJLQntCP0[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;97ECZMvbLxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ECZMvbLxg[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;D67kmFzSh_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;AYmeJlm7Gcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYmeJlm7Gcg[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw this in a thread in TnT and it needs to be shown. to everyone.
[video=youtube;f2SRONxok28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2SRONxok28[/video]


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2013)

Fascists.
So long music and drugs! Users lose users.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

Ahh so you noticed. I was going to tell you they moved it. I wished they didn't.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

Could we maybe get it moved back? I feel there are enough threads in the music section, and this was one of my favorite threads in the HS section. It's not only music... we also discuss drugz


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree..mods..pleaes move it back..its not for my self intrests..either way..get high and eat turkey soon!! Happy holidaze!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea skuxx..hence the title..'music and drugs'......posted in the h.s. section...racer..can you shed light?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

here ya go....good anytime


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 30, 2013)

That's one of my favorites from them. I fuckin love tool


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2013)

I still say this should be in h.s...

Cannabis cafe..not drug cafe...don't make sense to me..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2013)

I still say this should be in h.s...

Cannabis cafe..not drug cafe...don't make sense to me..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i5tWT6I1GvY
You see what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass larry!?!?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 1, 2013)

Me right now:
[video=youtube;oxKCPjcvbys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxKCPjcvbys[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 1, 2013)

I can smoke Cannabis and listen to any music on my hard drive. It could be blues, jazz, death metal, grind core, reggae, progressive metal and prog rock, what ever... I can listen to it and enjoy it while smoking a joint. ^_^


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok really...... I know mods or Admin have read my bitching by now. Please move this back to the HS section. That isn't very much to ask........ Thank you

[video=youtube;BTFD5DZwK7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g[/video]


----------



## DMTER (Nov 6, 2013)

its kinda lonely in this thread now......

what am I supposed to do when I have broken open my head with 30mg of 2c-b some blotter.....

ROBOT ROCK [video=youtube;r2tYJoocSgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2tYJoocSgg[/video]


----------



## pussysmasher (Feb 9, 2014)

Thought I might revive this thread because it's quite interesting...


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;7zV78IgXzB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zV78IgXzB0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

thought that was pretty sweet, rory, you might dig this as well..

[video=youtube_share;C46PEbXLYCs]http://youtu.be/C46PEbXLYCs[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HNg1Rytbw_A]http://youtu.be/HNg1Rytbw_A[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;4wIuwzOK-EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wIuwzOK-EU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Mt0ik7jTH7I]http://youtu.be/Mt0ik7jTH7I[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2014)




----------

